# Sticky  World Supertalls List



## KillerZavatar

TowerJunkie said:


> Awesome work ZZ.
> 
> Only a handful of supertalls in Europe, in Moscow mostly. That's extraordinary given the continent's GDP. Does anyone suppose why?


most european cities are small by population, yet quite spread out. Cities are wide, not as compromised as asian cities.


----------



## Bannor

I think the main reason is that european cities are old and most attempts to build tall in europe are bashed down just because the rest of the city doesn't like to feel inferior by having a shadow cast onto them. I've heard the same thing too many times. Pluss alot of old fashionned people don't like the modern style. I hope things change by next generation once we get rid of the old tarts running things now.


----------



## ZZ-II

At least frankfurt is open for highrises


----------



## NotThatGuy

The actual financial crisis in Europe is the reason why we aren't actually building supertalls, but it doesn't explain the historical reasons for such a lack of buildings higher than 300m, West of Moscow.
If you look at, the mostpart of city centers in EU is made of ancient cores, therefore is likely right who says that the cultural and historical background makes Europeans to think a supertall might be in a too jarring contrast with the ancien EU city cores.
Anyway, an interesting issue which would be worth to be studied in deep.


----------



## TowerJunkie

Bannor said:


> I think the main reason is that european cities are old and most attempts to build tall in europe are bashed down just because the rest of the city doesn't like to feel inferior by having a shadow cast onto them. I've heard the same thing too many times. Pluss alot of old fashionned people don't like the modern style. I hope things change by next generation once we get rid of the old tarts running things now.


It's my understanding that Parisians flipped after the Eiffel Tower was proposed and built.

Your explanation is the most plausible one. I think the historic look of European cities is appealing to many people.


----------



## Cabman

There are many modern buildings in Europe. Most of the world's finest architects are european, working and building in Europe. Bannor you seem to have a lack of understanding at the difference between modern and tall. The centres of many European cities are just unsuitable for many reasons for supertall structures although many have and continue to build high rises that fit in more asthetically to thier surroundings.


----------



## ZZ-II

First February Update:

- Guangfa Securities HQ now in the U/C list
- International Trade Center in Shenzhen now 600m+ instead of 400m+


----------



## ZZ-II

2nd February Update:

- 80 South Street has been added to the list
- Height Change at Wilshire Grand Development in Los Angeles
- China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment in Shenzhen added


----------



## ZZ-II

3rd Update this Month:

- Federation Tower back in the U/C list
- M Hotel Madrid added to the Proposed List
- Tadawul Tower in Riyadh removed from the Proposed List


----------



## n20

ZZ-II, please consider adding the following to your list of approved and site-prep supertalls (source1 and source2 and source3):-

(1) Bangalore Turf Tower - Bangalore - 660m - 156fl - APP

(2) Joyus Housing Tower - Mumbai (Mahalaxmi) - 486m - 125fl - APP

(3) APIIC Tower - Hyderabad - 450m - 100fl - APP

(4) Wearesf Tower - Bangalore - 440m - 109fl - APP

(5) Shreepati Garden Towers - Mumbai (Parel) - 400m * 2 - 68fl * 2 - APP

(6) Wave City Centre Iconic Tower - Delhi - 400m - 100fl - APP

(7) Asta Vibrant Towers - Bangalore - 390m - 90fl - APP

(8) Gateway Towers 1 & 2 - Ahmedabad - 362m * 2 - 70fl * 2 - APP

(9) Matru Mandir - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 325m - 100fl (+55fl) - APP

(10) Kumar Echelon - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 321m - 62fl - APP

(11) Shreepati Skies - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 301m - 88fl - APP

(12) Shreepati Estate - Mumbai (Lower Parel) - 301m - 81fl - APP

(13) Omkar Worli - Mumbai (Worli) - 300m+ * 3 - 78fl + 77fl + 63fl - PREP
SSC source

(14) KRTE AFRD Tower - Bangalore - 300m - 94fl - APP

(15) Brys Buzz - Delhi (Noida) - 300m - 81fl - APP

(16) Sikka Dream Heights - Delhi - 300m - 80fl - APP


----------



## ZZ-II

thx n20, i'll check that


----------



## z0rg

These ones aren't supertalls anymore
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1015113


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> These ones aren't supertalls anymore
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1015113


Thx, i will make an update this evening


----------



## ZZ-II

n20 said:


> ZZ-II, please consider adding the following to your list of approved and site-prep supertalls (source1 and source2 and source3):-
> 
> (1) Bangalore Turf Tower - Bangalore - 660m - 156fl - APP
> 
> (2) Joyus Housing Tower - Mumbai (Mahalaxmi) - 486m - 125fl - APP
> 
> (3) APIIC Tower - Hyderabad - 450m - 100fl - APP
> 
> (4) Wearesf Tower - Bangalore - 440m - 109fl - APP
> 
> (5) Shreepati Garden Towers - Mumbai (Parel) - 400m * 2 - 68fl * 2 - APP
> 
> (6) Wave City Centre Iconic Tower - Delhi - 400m - 100fl - APP
> 
> (7) Asta Vibrant Towers - Bangalore - 390m - 90fl - APP
> 
> (8) Gateway Towers 1 & 2 - Ahmedabad - 362m * 2 - 70fl * 2 - APP
> 
> (9) Matru Mandir - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 325m - 100fl (+55fl) - APP
> 
> (10) Kumar Echelon - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 321m - 62fl - APP
> 
> (11) Shreepati Skies - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 301m - 88fl - APP
> 
> (12) Shreepati Estate - Mumbai (Lower Parel) - 301m - 81fl - APP
> 
> (13) Omkar Worli - Mumbai (Worli) - 300m+ * 3 - 78fl + 77fl + 63fl - PREP
> SSC source
> 
> (14) KRTE AFRD Tower - Bangalore - 300m - 94fl - APP
> 
> (15) Brys Buzz - Delhi (Noida) - 300m - 81fl - APP
> 
> (16) Sikka Dream Heights - Delhi - 300m - 80fl - APP


seems there's no thread for any of these towers yet in the supertall section. would be good if anyone who has informations about these projects could create them. especially with sources for the height!
then i'll add them to the list .

About Worli: do we've height numbers for all the towers? if yes, please post


----------



## ZZ-II

Update Today:

- Removed Abu Dhabi Plaza in Astana from the U/C list, since it's clearly on hold. thread will be moved soon too.
- Changed Damac Heights to Damac Residenze and improved the data
- Changed Status of M Hotel in Madrid.
- Added Hyperlinks in the U/C list for the Megatalls ( others will follow )


----------



## n20

ZZ-II said:


> seems there's no thread for any of these towers yet in the supertall section. would be good if anyone who has informations about these projects could create them. especially with sources for the height!
> then i'll add them to the list .
> 
> About Worli: do we've height numbers for all the towers? if yes, please post


ZZ-II, the following four links confirm the height of all three towers are over 300m. However, they are at a site-prep stage and the exact height hasn't been released yet.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93387713&postcount=70

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20249

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93388033&postcount=71

http://www.lda-design.co.uk/2012/07/17/commissioned-to-landsape-major-mumbai-luxury-scheme/


Regarding approved supertalls, SSC-India moderators don't permit creation of a thread until the supertall reaches the site-prep stage. 
However, I'll provide you all the info available regarding them.


----------



## ZZ-II

n20 said:


> ZZ-II, the following four links confirm the height of all three towers are over 300m. However, they are at a site-prep stage and the exact height hasn't been released yet.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93387713&postcount=70
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20249
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93388033&postcount=71
> 
> http://www.lda-design.co.uk/2012/07/17/commissioned-to-landsape-major-mumbai-luxury-scheme/
> 
> 
> Regarding approved supertalls, SSC-India moderators don't permit creation of a thread until the supertall reaches the site-prep stage.
> However, I'll provide you all the info available regarding them.


Thx for that, i'll look over that tomorrow! And probably create some new threads


----------



## cfredo

@ZZ-II
I just wanted to say that you're doing a great job here!
:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

cfredo said:


> @ZZ-II
> I just wanted to say that you're doing a great job here!
> :cheers:


Thanks alot


----------



## ZZ-II

n20 said:


> ZZ-II, please consider adding the following to your list of approved and site-prep supertalls (source1 and source2 and source3):-
> 
> (1) Bangalore Turf Tower - Bangalore - 660m - 156fl - APP
> 
> (2) Joyus Housing Tower - Mumbai (Mahalaxmi) - 486m - 125fl - APP
> 
> (3) APIIC Tower - Hyderabad - 450m - 100fl - APP
> 
> (4) Wearesf Tower - Bangalore - 440m - 109fl - APP
> 
> (5) Shreepati Garden Towers - Mumbai (Parel) - 400m * 2 - 68fl * 2 - APP
> 
> (6) Wave City Centre Iconic Tower - Delhi - 400m - 100fl - APP
> 
> (7) Asta Vibrant Towers - Bangalore - 390m - 90fl - APP
> 
> (8) Gateway Towers 1 & 2 - Ahmedabad - 362m * 2 - 70fl * 2 - APP
> 
> (9) Matru Mandir - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 325m - 100fl (+55fl) - APP
> 
> (10) Kumar Echelon - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 321m - 62fl - APP
> 
> (11) Shreepati Skies - Mumbai (Tardeo) - 301m - 88fl - APP
> 
> (12) Shreepati Estate - Mumbai (Lower Parel) - 301m - 81fl - APP
> 
> (13) Omkar Worli - Mumbai (Worli) - 300m+ * 3 - 78fl + 77fl + 63fl - PREP
> SSC source
> 
> (14) KRTE AFRD Tower - Bangalore - 300m - 94fl - APP
> 
> (15) Brys Buzz - Delhi (Noida) - 300m - 81fl - APP
> 
> (16) Sikka Dream Heights - Delhi - 300m - 80fl - APP


Created threads for Omkar Worli in Mumbai and APIIC Tower in Hyderabad. 
Wikipedia as Source for the other towers is not enough unfortunately


----------



## KillerZavatar

haha you probably have to write the word "Shenzhen" in that list at least once a week :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> haha you probably have to write the word "Shenzhen" in that list at least once a week :lol:


yes . and so or so, most towers i add are from China :lol:


----------



## cfredo

^^
at least you get to know all the names of Chinese cities


----------



## ZZ-II

cfredo said:


> ^^
> at least you get to know all the names of Chinese cities


that's right, i know alots of chinese city names already. a few years ago all these names were quite confusing to me, but now it's ok


----------



## ZZ-II

First update for March:

- Added the Platinum Tower in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## ZZ-II

after many addings to the Proposed-List i moved Omkar Worli in Mumbai to the U/C List .


----------



## KlausDiggy

please add a "The address" Dubai 370m in the U `C side. Thanks


----------



## ZZ-II

KlausDiggy said:


> please add a "The address" Dubai 370m in the U `C side. Thanks


I will change it as soon as possible


----------



## ZZ-II

Update:

- Added Meles Zenawi International Centre in Addis Ababa to the Proposed List
- Added Jingang Center in Fangchenggang
- Moved The Address The BLVD in Dubai to U/C


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Great job with the list!
I have just finished a map of the completed and T/O Supertalls list.
Link
I will try to keep it updated, and I also intend to make an U/C map too.
I hope some people find it helpful to visualise where all the Supertalls are.

EDIT: Link to U/C map, probably won't be complete for a couple more weeks.


----------



## China Hand

Great work with the list and map!


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow good map, would be cool if ZZ-II posts the link to the map on the first post as well, it is very handy :cheers:

edit: pretty sure there is a topped out supertall in chongqing called United International Mansion which you forgot in the map


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> wow good map, would be cool if ZZ-II posts the link to the map on the first post as well, it is very handy :cheers:
> 
> edit: pretty sure there is a topped out supertall in chongqing called United International Mansion which you forgot in the map


I'll add the link to the first post


----------



## sic!

Gramercy Residences in Manila was reduced to 250m but its still on the list. i think you could remove it from your list


----------



## ZZ-II

sic! said:


> Gramercy Residences in Manila was reduced to 250m but its still on the list. i think you could remove it from your list


fixed


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> I'll add the link to the first post


just saw that united mansion is not on the map, because it is aswell missing in your list, the reason probably is that we thought it was only 280m even until it was topped out already and only then we changed it to supertall


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I am in the process of changing a couple of things on the map.
I have put the current rank in front of the building name (with = if it is the same height as another building)
I have also added a city name because some buildings have very similar names but they are in different cities.
I have also added the highest rank it has had beside the height. I have taken into account the former WTC buildings, which changes the rankings of any buildings built between 1971 and 2001
I will put links to the building threads in the U/C map.
EDIT: while making the U/C list, I have encountered a couple of problems.
Diamond Tower in Jeddah seems to be On Hold at the moment, so I have left it out.
Also, I can't find a "Central Plaza" in Abu Dhabi, is that supposed to be "Central Market", which is also in your completed list, or is it Abu Dhabi Plaza in Astana?


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> just saw that united mansion is not on the map, because it is aswell missing in your list, the reason probably is that we thought it was only 280m even until it was topped out already and only then we changed it to supertall


United manison? Don't know which tower you mean. Do you have a link or anything?


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749018&page=14

title still says 271m, the last page is discussion about it, looks like it is still unclear what it is hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749018&page=14
> 
> title still says 271m, the last page is discussion about it, looks like it is still unclear what it is hno:


Thx, so i'll wait until we know more.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> under the proposed list Ronghe Times Square 390m is in Nanning, not Nanjing.
> 
> same for logan century center (#122) and the cullinan (#138)
> 
> proposed #131 typo in "regeneration"


Nanning and Nanjing are so similar while reading the word 

I'll check that out.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I think I have the supertalls map up to date now. I have added all the buildings in my three other maps minus O/H and one building that had a slight height decrease.
There are now so many buildings that it is now split in to two pages!
I have counted each city and country again, and here are the results (there are probably a couple of counting mistakes!)

*Cities:*
Dubai = 24
Shenzen = 16
Shenyang = 13
New York = 12
Tianjin = 12
Mumbai = 11
Chongqing = 10
Guangzhou = 9
Wuhan = 7
Nanjing = 7
Chicago = 6
Kuala Lumpur = 6
Hong Kong = 6
Moscow = 5
Abu Dhabi = 5
Wuxi = 5
Shanghai = 5
Riyadh = 4
Kuwait City = 4
Kunming = 4
Suzhou = 4
Jeddah = 3
Manila = 3
Dalian = 3
12 cities with 2 buildings
29 cities with 1 building
total = 237 buildings in 65 cities!:nuts:

*Countries:*
Mainland China = 126
UAE = 29
USA = 25
India = 12
Saudi Arabia = 8
Russia = 7
Malaysia = 6
Hong Kong = 6
Kuwait = 4
Philippines = 3
Taiwan = 3
Thailand = 2
Vietnam = 2
UK = 1
Qatar = 1
Japan = 1
Australia = 1


Because they are now on two pages, to view them all, click on "KML" at the bottom of the description to download a Google Earth file, and view it in Google Earth.


----------



## ZZ-II

Is there any new link i've to add to the first post?


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

The links to my four maps are in my signature.
Last time I checked, you have linked to the Complete and U/C maps in the first post.


----------



## ZZ-II

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> The links to my four maps are in my signature.
> Last time I checked, you have linked to the Complete and U/C maps in the first post.


Then i'll add the missing links tomorrow


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> under the proposed list Ronghe Times Square 390m is in Nanning, not Nanjing.
> 
> same for logan century center (#122) and the cullinan (#138)
> 
> proposed #131 typo in "regeneration"


Fixed all 



MattTheTubaGuy said:


> The links to my four maps are in my signature.
> Last time I checked, you have linked to the Complete and U/C maps in the first post.


Added the 2 missing links


----------



## KillerZavatar

Loncin Center Chongqing height increased to 420m

#176 typo for Panama City

#180 Tabriz is written with z in the end


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Loncin Center Chongqing height increased to 420m
> 
> #176 typo for Panama City
> 
> #180 Tabriz is written with z in the end


The list will never be perfect .

I'll change it tomorrow


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> The list will never be perfect .
> 
> I'll change it tomorrow


i just write what i find while working on SSP :cheers:

#200 city is called Fangchenggang

#211 is in panama not jakarta


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

ZZ-II said:


> Fixed all
> 
> 
> 
> Added the 2 missing links


You have accidentally left the original U/C map link in so there are now two links.

Those Chinese city names sure get confusing!:nuts:

I may do an Approved map next. each additional map gets harder because it is harder to find where exactly in the cities the buildings will be!
I think I will also make a proper KML file with layers for each progress classification so it is possible to turn the layers on and off.:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> You have accidentally left the original U/C map link in so there are now two links.
> 
> Those Chinese city names sure get confusing!:nuts:
> 
> I may do an Approved map next. each additional map gets harder because it is harder to find where exactly in the cities the buildings will be!
> I think I will also make a proper KML file with layers for each progress classification so it is possible to turn the layers on and off.:cheers:


does google allow for a map where you can toggle specific groups on and off? if yes one map would be sufficient and people could display whatever they want :lol: at least in google earth it works i think


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Loncin Center Chongqing height increased to 420m
> 
> #176 typo for Panama City
> 
> #180 Tabriz is written with z in the end





KillerZavatar said:


> i just write what i find while working on SSP :cheers:
> 
> #200 city is called Fangchenggang
> 
> #211 is in panama not jakarta


Fixed All


----------



## ZZ-II

5 new towers added:

- Spring Tower in Shenzhen
- Suning Huigu Project Phase 2 in Nanjing
- Parramatta Square in Sydney
- Twin Tower Project "Qilin Park Towers" in Nanjing

no we've 321 Supertalls in the Proposed list :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

in proposed #266 SEG bla bla bla Redev. Project is 380m. got height increased :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

it's #269 

but thx for the info :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

#277(old number, had the PDF open before you updated ) Chuixiaogang Project 

height decreased, no supertall anymore


----------



## ZZ-II

sad to hear. i changed the list, but i'll update it when i've more changes together


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ i am just finished with your list by adding most missing buildings on SSP. so i the things i wrote in my last posts where all little mistakes or old data that i found when going thru the whole list. :cheers:


----------



## Jewish

Sorry, can't open any PDF from 1st post, the links just looks like thishno:

dl.dropbox.com/u/22508016/*Top%20300%20U%3AC%20-%20March%202013*.pdf


----------



## ZZ-II

Jewish said:


> Sorry, can't open any PDF from 1st post, the links just looks like thishno:
> 
> dl.dropbox.com/u/22508016/Top%20300%20U%3AC%20-%20March%202013.pdf


I can, without any problem.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I have made a prototype map here:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0P2L0fb0Q-9TVRMb3ZWbndxRjA/edit?usp=sharing
I am not sure if the link will work or not for other people. Clicking it seems to open the file in Google Maps. Click File > Download, and it should download a KML file open-able in Google Earth.
(EDIT: there is also a little down arrow in the top left which also downloads it)
when you open it, a time slider should appear in the top left, but all the placemarks will be visible.








To fix that, move the red labelled slider next to the green labelled slider, then they will move together.
I think there is a way to set this automatically, but I haven't worked that out yet.:cheers:

If anyone is interested in what the map is actually about, a fairly sizable earthquake hit central NZ on Friday, causing a bit of damage. I made a map of a few places and their peak ground accelerations, which relates to how violent the earthquake was felt in those places. Seddon experienced 0.75g, or 75% of gravity, which is very high!hno:
The dates I added are actually meaningless.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
can confirm it works
hope earthquake didn't damage your region, that kind of stuff sucks.

i figured you wanted to make it so that you can go to the future pretty much and look on a map and see what building will be completed by say 2014. with that kind of slider that will not work. it locks to the view slider, so it will only work for anything up till today. if you did not plan to implement guesses about the future that doesn't matter however. another problem i see is that the slider may be too accurate, i doubt you want to try to find out which exact date a building topped out for example, but that you could do by maybe changing all the new updates to first of the month or maybe even year, if it is too hard to find information about some buildings.


----------



## ZZ-II

Unfortunately i can't test the map at the moment. For the next day i'm just sitting at my ipad or iphone since i'm not at home until friday.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> can confirm it works
> hope earthquake didn't damage your region, that kind of stuff sucks.
> 
> i figured you wanted to make it so that you can go to the future pretty much and look on a map and see what building will be completed by say 2014. with that kind of slider that will not work. it locks to the view slider, so it will only work for anything up till today. if you did not plan to implement guesses about the future that doesn't matter however. another problem i see is that the slider may be too accurate, i doubt you want to try to find out which exact date a building topped out for example, but that you could do by maybe changing all the new updates to first of the month or maybe even year, if it is too hard to find information about some buildings.


Today I will create a map with all the buildings on your complete list. I will also add the WTC twins, which will disappear after 2001.
I will use the years they were completed in since they are already on your list.
Not quite sure what you mean by the time slider being TOO accurate. I'm pretty sure the time slider range automatically sets its range to the full range of the placemarks.
For the complete supertall map, it should be from 1930 (Chrysler) to 2014 (Chonqing WFC)

EDIT: I have completed the complete supertalls map!
Link
so basically do what you did with the previous one.
The only problem I had was with the & in AT&T, where I had to use *&* otherwise it complained. Also I had to be careful with case sensitivity.


----------



## KillerZavatar

currently in university, will try out the map when i am home tonight.


----------



## Gavrosh

Hello, dont usually post here but I'm in need of specific help. Im involved in the Thames Ironworks Heritage Trust, a charity that has just started operating. We'll be doing lots of great stuff in the London Olympic Park when it re-opens fully in 2016. What i'd really like for now with help is one of those charts showing supertalls/talls including this, a supertall proposal made by the Thames Ironworks in 1890 for London:



















Please help!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Looks like the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Gavrosh

Yes...it was an entry into a competition done by a politician who wanted to out-do the Eiffel Tower, mainly because of national pride. This was the tallest entry in, most topped out at about 1300ft. They started to build the winner, but poor surveying meant it started to sink. They got to the first level before demolishing it.

Note however that although this looks like the eiffel tower, it is twice the height, and effectively was supposed to be a vertical city in its own right. The viewing platform at 1980ft places it well above even where the Burj's is, i believe.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the map works great! can't wait to see how it will be like when the U/C status of buildings is added and things, amazing work :cheers:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Well my next map(s) will also use only years to simplify things a bit.
The maps will contain these statuses:
*First Proposed/approved* - For buildings currently U/C, it will be the year the current SSC thread was started. for other buildings, it doesn't matter that much if I don't have it.
*Prep* - site preparation but no actual construction going on. includes demolition of buildings on site.
*U/C Foundations* - construction going on, but the building isn't rising yet.
*U/C Rising* - the building has started rising
*T/O* - The building has been structurally topped off
*Complete* - the building is complete and open.:banana:
*Destroyed* - The WTC twins. I hope I NEVER have to add any more. hno:

How it will work is a building will be in a particular map from when it reaches that status until it moves to the next status with a year. so if the foundations are done quickly, the U/C Foundations status may be missed entirely, or if the T/O year is unknown, or if it is the same year the building was opened/completed, the T/O status will be skipped.

At the moment, I will only do buildings that have reached prep status.
A screenshot of my computer at the moment:
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
On the right is my browser with SSC open so that I can look up U/C skyscrapers, also with ZZ-II's skyscraper lists
On the left is the excel dobcument I am using to catalogue all the skyscrapers, colour coded based on the current status


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
feel free to also provide us with the excel document when you are finished, it might be a good way to easily create graphs for supertalls in regions and based on time and stuff aswell. :cheers:
only using years is a good idea, like i said i thought the dates might be too specific before. by years you cannot really do anything wrong. will you use official height or height to the tip? when i was browsing your last map it looked like height to the tip.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I was using the heights from ZZ-II's map, so whatever he uses!
I will probably add both in the details, so the title will have 
<skyscraper name> - <official height in metres>
and then the description will be something like:
-Skyscraper name
-City, country
-official height
-height to tip (if different)
-height to highest floor (maybe)
-floor count
-floor area (if it can be found for most skyscrapers)

I haven't decided whether I will do height in metres (height in feet) yet, personally I am against it, because seriously the imperial/customary units are stupid!:bash:
Well it is nearly time to go to bed, but tomorrow I should have a map or maps with all prep,U/C, T/O, and Com above 400m.
Should I do separate maps for each or combine them all into one map?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
i think ZZ-II is using official height. at least the old WTC is entered with its roof height and not with the antenna height. So maybe i was just wrong when i took a peek at your map. i will look at it tonight again to confirm if i was wrong or something. google maps has the option to turn on several lists. so you should keep them seperate so that each person himself can turn on either finished prep or whatever buildings. just try to use the same color for the same height and make differences in shape for status. for example all supertalls <400m are green. when U/C it is marked with a dot inside when completed the dot is gone etc.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> i think ZZ-II is using official height. at least the old WTC is entered with its roof height and not with the antenna height. So maybe i was just wrong when i took a peek at your map. i will look at it tonight again to confirm if i was wrong or something. google maps has the option to turn on several lists. so you should keep them seperate so that each person himself can turn on either finished prep or whatever buildings. just try to use the same color for the same height and make differences in shape for status. for example all supertalls <400m are green. when U/C it is marked with a dot inside when completed the dot is gone etc.


Of course i'm using the official height . I'm not Kanto


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes it was my mistake, i saw new york times tower being a supertall and was confused, since it is just a stick on top, but forgot that it actually is indeed counted as a spire, though it was an antenna.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I have completed the 400m+ maps
link
It is a KMZ file which contains several KML's, so you only need to download one file and you can still deselect the layers you don't want.
I hope it works, and I hope you like the icons I made.

EDIT: here is a link to the spreadsheet:
link


----------



## KillerZavatar

omg that map is a masterpiece, with that little crane and stuff. :drool:

you even have different pictures for U/C - groundworks and U/C - rising. sweet!

it would be really cool if in the description of the buildings there would be a link to the skyscrapercity page.

okay i figured, it does feature all buildings that are prep by now, that way you do not have to include all the proposed buildings that are unlikely to get build, good idea, this way it does not overcomplicate things :cheers: played around with the map and the pearl river delta is simply insane. concerning 400m buildings china is just insane. the map looks nearly empty outside china and that is only with buildings that are prep now, there are so more buildings to come in the future. Amazing!! :cheers:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I will definitely do that eventually, and I will probably do the recently completed ones that have SSC threads too.:cheers:
Personally I think the nearest year isn't really accurate enough, especially for the last couple of years when the number of skyscrapers explode!:nuts:
It is definitely time consuming, but I should hopefully have all the supertalls done by the end of next week, depending on uni work (I have some rather time consuming stuff I need to catch up on).


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
know how you feel dude, i also have 4 exams left. stressful times. i personally think the year is close enough. prep and U/C foundations is often disputed over and there are even some months where it is unclear what the status is exactly for buildings, so i think having mostly 1 year differences in maps is close enough. and when it is done you ony have to do changes in the latest year when there is a new building getting prep and status changes and when 2014 comes you just move to the next year and change that ever so often when updates come, this way it is easy to update once the past years are all done. unless you plan on making maps for like 2016 that show what will be completed by that year, the system you have it set on now will work perfectly fine. the spread sheets also look like they are easily changable if something about a building changes, so once the buk of work with all these 300m-400m buildings is done the map will not take too much work to stay updated i think. the closer you get to 300m the more painful it gets though. when i was updating the SSP database with all proposed buildings over 300m it felt like a neverending wave of proposed chinese buildings that are between 300m and 310m. i think you will not regret choosing to only add buildings that are under preparations now and not instead adding all these proposed buildings that might not even get build :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

What i also did was creating folders in all these U/C folders and such titled 700m, 600m, 500m and 400m that way it is easier to just display for example buildings over 500m, by just unchecking the ones that have 400m. this would be very handy to have once you also added the 300m-400m buildings. not sure if there is an easier way to implement this, but with folders it is also just a few clicks to get it working and creating the folders wasn't more than a minute or two.

for people using the map i suggest also trying to select an area that has a lot going on, for example the pearl river delta, setting the time to a time before the first building is visible, pressing 3 times the plus sign and starting a time lapse. you can see the development of the whole area in a nice speed that is not too fast nor too slow.


----------



## ZZ-II

updated all 4 lists today with the latest infos .

Heung Kong Tower in Shenzhen now topped out. It's Supertall number 4 for Shenzhen!


----------



## teresabaixue

ZZ-II said:


> updated all 4 lists today with the latest infos .
> 
> Heung Kong Tower in Shenzhen now topped out. It's Supertall number 4 for Shenzhen!


I have downloaded PDF，and found a mistake about Shenzhen，赛格广场(SEG Plaza)，355.8m。72floors，completed in 1999
http://top.gaoloumi.com/buildinginfo.php?id=456
It's Supertall number 5 for Shenzhen! :bash:


----------



## kanye

teresabaixue said:


> I have downloaded PDF，and found a mistake about Shenzhen，赛格广场(SEG Plaza)，355.8m。72floors，completed in 1999
> http://top.gaoloumi.com/buildinginfo.php?id=456
> It's Supertall number 5 for Shenzhen! :bash:


that antenna doesn't count.


----------



## ZZ-II

correct, 355m is not its official height.


----------



## teresabaixue

ZZ-II said:


> correct, 355m is not its official height.


 355.8m is the total height of the building，the roof height is 291.6m，antenna height is 64.2m
Most buildings with antenna on the list，the antenna height is counted，for example：One world trade center，CITIC plaza，Shun hing square，Bank of China， Bank of America，Times tower ······
Few buildings with antenna on the list，the antenna height is not counted，for example：Willis Tower，Empire State Building
Is it the double standard？I am confused :bash:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^It is rather arbitrary. Some are clear, while others aren't.
ESB antenna were added later, and they are functionally antenna, they really shouldn't be counted. Similar story with First Canadian Place.
The spires on top of the Petronas Towers are part of the design, so they should count. Same with Trump Chicago and Bank of America NY
In the case of the SEG Plaza, were the spires/antenna part of the original design, or were they added later?
The other argument is how much a spire changes the design. Personally, I thing Willis/Sears would look weird without the antenna, while Trump Chicago would look fine without the stick on top. In the case of the SEG Plaza, removing the spires/antenna would change the way it looks, kind of like the CITIC Plaza in Guangzhou. Both buildings would look fine without the spires, but they wouldn't really be the same. 
Personally, I think that SEG Plaza should include the spires in the height, so it should count as a supertall.:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

It's not always easy with the antennas, i just use the official numbers. All other would be quite chaotic.


----------



## teresabaixue

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> ^^It is rather arbitrary. Some are clear, while others aren't.
> ESB antenna were added later, and they are functionally antenna, they really shouldn't be counted. Similar story with First Canadian Place.
> The spires on top of the Petronas Towers are part of the design, so they should count. Same with Trump Chicago and Bank of America NY
> In the case of the SEG Plaza, were the spires/antenna part of the original design, or were they added later?
> The other argument is how much a spire changes the design. Personally, I thing Willis/Sears would look weird without the antenna, while Trump Chicago would look fine without the stick on top. In the case of the SEG Plaza, removing the spires/antenna would change the way it looks, kind of like the CITIC Plaza in Guangzhou. Both buildings would look fine without the spires, but they wouldn't really be the same.
> Personally, I think that SEG Plaza should include the spires in the height, so it should count as a supertall.:cheers:


The antenna of SEG Plaza is not added later，the antenna was added before completed










ZZ-II said:


> It's not always easy with the antennas, i just use the official numbers. All other would be quite chaotic.


where does the official numbers come from？


----------



## KillerZavatar

he is using CTBUH standard measurement, you can disagree with them, but that's how it is. you can read how they decide what counts on their website



ctbuh said:


> *1. Height to Architectural Top*
> Height is measured from the level of the lowest, significant, open-air, pedestrian entrance to the architectural top of the building, including spires, but not including antennae, signage, flag poles or other functional-technical equipment. This measurement is the most widely utilized and is employed to define the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat rankings of the "World's Tallest Buildings."


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

teresabaixue said:


> The antenna of SEG Plaza is not added later，the antenna was added before completed


Ok, the question is now 'why did CTBUH decide to exclude the spires from the official height?':weird:
They aren't obviously antenna, and they definitely seem to be part of the design, so by CTBUH's own criteria, it should count.


----------



## teresabaixue

KillerZavatar said:


> he is using CTBUH standard measurement, you can disagree with them, but that's how it is. you can read how they decide what counts on their website


 Thank you for the information，but I am also confused hno:
What is the difference between antenna and spire？
Why some one are antenna，others are spire？Many buildings have long thin antenna，but using CTBUH standard measurement they are spires hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
when CTBUH came up with the kind of measurement it went thru the already built buildings and decided for a lot of buildings what it should be considered. the measurement would actually be a not too bad indicator of building height, because since buildings might change height by added a new antenna over the years, the spire height will stay constant. the problem that arose though is that after it was clear you can get the tallest building by just building spires, architects tried to "cheat" their way up by using tall spires. for example the petronas towers became the worlds tallest buildings although the former sears towers antennas were much larger. CTBUH also featured an interesting article about this so called vanity height, that tells you how much space on top of a building cannot actually be used and is just for decoration. Another crucial example is 1WTC that featured a spire, but the incasing of the spire was removed, so now it is unclear if the CTBUH will declare it having an antenna or spire.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

What if a spire gets added later? (i.e. something purely decorative) should that add to the official height? Example: Tour First
On the other hand, what about an antenna that is built as part of the building, and removing it would change the appearance significantly? When is an antenna a spire? Example: 1WTC. It will be interesting to see whether the CTBUH decides that it has a spire or an antenna.
I haven't decided what the best way is yet, but whatever it is, Sears/Willis tower will be taller than the Petronas twins. It is ridiculous that they were ever considered the tallest, anyone who looks at a diagram comparing the buildings will see that Sears/Willis is clearly taller!
Another example is Trump Chicago vs 2IFC. I read somewhere that Trump Chicago was originally going to have an antenna, but they decided to make it a spire when they realised that it wouldn't be counted in the official height, even though it probably would have looked almost exactly the same!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
i doubt there is even a best way, whatever way you go with it, it will either be far to complicated (Kanto standard) or will be unfair towards other buildings (current CTBUH standard). in the end every system is subjectively just thinking for yourself which is the problem you mind the least that you will end up respecting as the most significant system for yourself. a lot of people do like to compare roof heights, a lot of people like to compare the CTBUH "official" heights and again others like to compare the height to tip heights, in the end it all comes down to preferences. i for one do not really mind any system, if diagrams are featured people can make an opinion for themselves then, if a building with a large spire is considered the tallest in the city it also should be compared in diagrams so that the statement doesn't wash away some facts that may not be that obvious just hearing numbers.


----------



## ShangHigh

I used to be an editor at emporis and visited SEG Plaza back in early 2001. The 355.8m height came originally from me. I asked the building management if the spire is used for anything and they replied "No, it's "decoration" only", I clearly remember that. 

However, later the architects were contacted by another emporis editor and appearently they referred to it as an "antenna", probably without realizing the difference it makes. From then on the spire wasn't counted anymore, even though I protested on the internal messaging board. CTBUH at that time didn't even have a proper website with building heights, a lot of their numbers came originally from emporis so they just went with it....


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^OK, I will definitely include the SEG plaza, and I may consider using height to tip for everything in my map. For buildings like the ESB and Sears/Willis that have had antennas added/heightened, I will put the height increase in the appropriate year.

I am near the end of the uni year now, so it won't be long before I continue with the maps. My last exam is October 30th, so I will definitely make progress with the maps in November.:cheers:
I might also make some kind of progress map with all 400m+ buildings (think CULWULLA diagrams, except maybe in 3D)


----------



## Pals_RGB

gamejava said:


> 1. We should make twin towers each their own entry, eg Lamars Tower 1 and Lamars Tower 2 instead of both in one row


Agree.



MattTheTubaGuy said:


> ^^OK, I will definitely include the SEG plaza, and I may consider using height to tip for everything in my map. For buildings like the ESB and Sears/Willis that have had antennas added/heightened, I will put the height increase in the appropriate year.


Oh no. Plz don't include antennas. Spires are okay but antennas..hno:hno:hno:
This is cheating. Anyone can install a small antenna at the roof and claim it to be taller than the others.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

gamejava said:


> 1. We should make twin towers each their own entry, eg Lamars Tower 1 and Lamars Tower 2 instead of both in one row


Pretty sure I have done that in my map


> 2. How about we add either the year it is supposed to be finished or the status it is in like preparations, piling, rising, topped out or something


That is basically what will be in my map. They will even be in different layers, so it is possible to only show complete or T/O towers. I may add the expected year of completion eventually, but for the moment I will focus on the stuff I can know for sure.



Pals_RGB said:


> Oh no. Plz don't include antennas. Spires are okay but antennas..hno:hno:hno:
> This is cheating. Anyone can install a small antenna at the roof and claim it to be taller than the others.


Anyone can add a small spire and claim it to be taller than the others (that is precisely what the Petronas Towers didhno 
Antenna are still part of the building, so they should be counted in the height. Also, if you actually look at the diagrams, there are very few supertalls with antenna, and for the ones that do, the antenna aren't any bigger than the 'spires' on other buildings.
There are six towers that aren't 'officially' supertalls, but would be if antenna are included, and three of them are within 10m of supertall status any way (they beat twenty 'proper' supertalls by roof height!). They are SEG Plaza (which should have always been labelled a supertall anyway), First Canadian Place, which has a roof only two metres below 300m, and Eureka Tower, which lost to Q1's stick.
There are 15 supertalls that are only 'officially' supertalls because of a stick on top!:nuts:
There are 10 supertalls with antenna, with six gaining supertall status with them, so including antenna would change less than excluding spires.
Towers with antenna:
Willis/Sears Tower : 442m official,#9 , 527m with antenna, #3
Empire State Building : 381m official, #20, 443m with antenna, #11
John Hancock Centre : 344m official, #33 , 457m with antenna, #7
Baiyoke Tower II : 304m official, #67 , 328m with antenna, #45
First Canadian Place : 298 official, #78, 355m with antenna, #30
Eureka tower : 297m official, #80 , 301m with antenna, #78
SEG Plaza : 292m official, #88, 356m with antenna, #29
Commerzbank Tower : 259m official , #189 ,300m with antenna, #73
4 times square : 247m official, #248 , 341m with antenna, #37
One Shell Plaza : 218m official, #517 , 305m with antenna, #72

OK, the last three are presumably why antenna were excluded, but even the last one has a higher roof than the Burj al Arab! (also, like the SEG Plaza, the antenna/spire was built with the rest of the building, not added later)
I think I will go with two maps, one with some kind of roof height that includes only the actual usable floor space, or maybe just based on the floor count, and then an 'everything' map which will include observation towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i prefer the official heights, but using the height to tip seems fair to me. at least my home country is getting a supertall this way as well 

if you include observation towers i would suggest you make a new folder for these observation towers so it will be easy to turn them off and on by just clicking that check in google maps.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^








<->


----------



## erkantang

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ yes eton place topped out. it is still not finished but the highest point of the structure was reached already, the rest around it still has to keep up a bit though and then all the cladding, so still some time to be done.[/


----------



## ZZ-II

January update Done!

i think we'll break the mark of 400 Proposed/Approved Supertalls this year :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

And for sure we'll break the magic mark of 100 Topped out or Completed supertalls as well :cheers:.

we've 98 at the moment, and alot towers will top out this year!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

That's amazing news!


----------



## erkantang

ZZ-II said:


> And for sure we'll break the magic mark of 100 Topped out or Completed supertalls as well :cheers:. we've 98 at the moment, and alot towers will top out this year!


the one in riyadh is close


----------



## ZZ-II

erkantang said:


> the one in riyadh is close


 Yes. Dream Dubai Marina, Shanghai Tower and CTF in Guangzhou will top out this year too!

Probably alot more towers also :cheers:


----------



## erkantang

50% of the towers u.c now will top out this year


----------



## ZZ-II

erkantang said:


> 50% of the towers u.c now will top out this year


Don't know if it's 50% but there are definitely alot towers to top out this year.


----------



## Dimasusin2012

Is One Dubai approved??????)))or not?))


----------



## ramakrishna1984

I *found a list of top ten* Tallest Skyscrapers in the wolrd ... according to the list Burj Khalifa - the world's tallest building in 2013 ... is there any upcoming skyscraper to beat Burj Khalifa????


----------



## mdiederi

ramakrishna1984 said:


> ... is there any upcoming skyscraper to beat Burj Khalifa????


Yes.


----------



## ZZ-II

Kingdom Tower :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Small februrary update: LCT Landmark Tower in Busan now in the U/C list


----------



## ZZ-II

Updated the U/C and Proposed list. Zhongnan Center is now in the U/C list :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

why does abu shabi have 5 supertalls in your ranking, shouldn't it be just 4?


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> why does abu shabi have 5 supertalls in your ranking, shouldn't it be just 4?


let me check that 

edit: 5 is correct. There are also 5 Supertalls in the Completed list.


----------



## KillerZavatar

where do you get the Sky Tower height from? CTBUH has it smaller at least


----------



## tim1807

It is indeed 292m/ 959 ft. I believe it was originally proposed to be 310m or something, but the final result isn't a supertall.


----------



## ZZ-II

there we've the mistake. I still used the original height, didn't know the height has changed. 

I'll change it


----------



## pteranodon

del


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> CTBUH says that the architectural height of The Torch is 337 meters.


thx for the info.

when the tower was still U/C the official height was 348m. I really hate it when heights are changing


----------



## meiwa

Bogota has a +450m proposal, I'm surprised you didn't include it! The render is ugly, but it would be the tallest in Latin America. Here is the website. It's in spanish, I used google translate. I think you should include it in this list. Dallas also had a +300 proposal, but I don't remember the name or website. :shifty:


----------



## ZZ-II

Smiazon said:


> Bogota has a +450m proposal, I'm surprised you didn't include it! The render is ugly, but it would be the tallest in Latin America. Here is the website. It's in spanish, I used google translate. I think you should include it in this list. Dallas also had a +300 proposal, but I don't remember the name or website. :shifty:


Do we have threads for these towers?


----------



## meiwa

ZZ-II said:


> Do we have threads for these towers?


 I have no idea. I cannot find it. Someone mentioned it, they have pictures of the lot and everything. I think it's offical.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ZZ-II said:


> thx for the info.
> 
> when the tower was still U/C the official height was 348m. I really hate it when heights are changing


So you are saying you hate it when the height goes up? :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Smiazon said:


> I have no idea. I cannot find it. Someone mentioned it, they have pictures of the lot and everything. I think it's offical.


in my list are only towers for which we've a thread in the forum.



SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> So you are saying you hate it when the height goes up? :lol:


no, i just hate height decreases of course


----------



## meiwa

Thread added: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708787

Still no sight of that Dallas supertall...


----------



## ZZ-II

Added


----------



## ZZ-II

Updated the other lists also!


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am also still hoping for Matt to make that map featuring 300m+ and not only 400m+, use his map a lot, too bad he stopped working on it for a while now.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> i am also still hoping for Matt to make that map featuring 300m+ and not only 400m+, use his map a lot, too bad he stopped working on it for a while now.


The maps are alot work. It's a question of motivation to do that over a long time.


----------



## CrazyDave

There are (2) 380 meter tall Minarets under construction in Mecca.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ thread for them? never heard of that.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> The maps are alot work. It's a question of motivation to do that over a long time.


yes i know, so much work was put into them and they are so amazing. :drool:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ thread for them? never heard of that.


never heard about them too. there are not threads for sure.


----------



## CrazyDave

ZZ-II said:


> never heard about them too. there are not threads for sure.


There not a tread for them but you can see them in Post #2584 of this tread. I am certain that they are U/C. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566372&page=130


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyDave said:


> There not a tread for them but you can see them in Post #2584 of this tread. I am certain that they are U/C.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566372&page=130


difficult to say what's actually going on with them. But these are no Highrises, just Towers. So i won't add them to my list so or so.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> i am also still hoping for Matt to make that map featuring 300m+ and not only 400m+, use his map a lot, too bad he stopped working on it for a while now.


I will get round to it eventually, but I am currently busy with uni stuff, and I know that if I continue the maps, I will get behind with uni work!:nuts:
Also, 400m+ map? I thought all my maps had 300m+.
...
Well after looking through my posts, I found the map you were referring to, the Google Earth map. 
link
I'm not sure why I don't have a link for that in my signature (I do now). Also, that map is VERY time consuming because of all the data I have to find!
A map with all supertalls currently U/C, T/O, and COM would probably be about 1000 placemarks if I include the different stages at the appropriate times! 
Of course, once I have actually completed the map, keeping it up to date will be relatively easy.
I will continue the map eventually, I will definitely have time around Easter during the first week of the uni holidays, so if I haven't done anything by the 12th of April, maybe someone could remind me?:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yes, just so many place marks :nuts: but as you said, once it is done for the current year it only needs an update maybe once a year and only for that year. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

What's the criteria for ground work in the U/C Supertalls listing? A lot of the New York Supertalls are in heavy groundwork like 111 West 57th and 217 West 57th but aren't listed (though being further along than Kingdom Tower which IS listed) :cheers:


----------



## pteranodon

Federation Towers - Vostok Tower will rise to the height of 373.2 meters and have 95 floors according to CTBUH.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Federation Towers - Vostok Tower will rise to the height of 373.0 meters and have 95 floors according to CTBUH.


I'm a bit busy atm but i hope i can update everything this weekend!


----------



## pteranodon

Cayan Tower is back to 306.4 meters. Sorry, they just can't decide.


----------



## DubaiM

According to the website of SOM, Cayan Tower is 304m tall.


----------



## ZZ-II

confusing :nuts:


----------



## NanoMini

UK firm plans world's tallest towers in Wuhan








http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...014/6/18/1403111033423/Phoenix-Towers-011.jpg









http://chetwoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Main-image-exhib-website.jpg









http://chetwoods.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Phoenix-Towers-website.jpg

At one kilometer (0.6 miles) high, the largest of the two Phoenix Towers planned for Wuhan, the capital of Hubei province in central China, will be the tallest in the world if completed on schedule in 2017/2018.

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/24/travel/phoenix-towers-worlds-tallest/index.html?hpt=hp_mid


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

They look futuristic


----------



## ZZ-II

Updated the Top 300 and the City Ranking list because of the topping out of CTF Guangzhou.

Stats:

Guangzhou now on place 2 at the City ranking behind Dubai with 7 Completed or T/O supertalls

- Now 98 Supertalls in total in the whole world
- Willis Tower now on place 11

Not too long and the Petronas Towers, worlds tallest from 1998 to 2004 will also be out of the Top 10 :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

2nd Update for Today, because 3 more supertalls are T/O i didn't know about:

- Jiangxi Nanchang Greenland Central Plaza Twin Towers ( 303m )
- Youth Olympics Center Nanjing ( 315m )

That makes 101 Supertalls in total now. The magic mark is broken :banana: :banana:


Many more supertalls will top out this year!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
in the U/C list you forgot to change CTF to T/O from U/C


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> in the U/C list you forgot to change CTF to T/O from U/C


i know. the problem with the U/C and Proposed list is that there are too much changes everyday to keep it fully updated. 
My original plan was just the City Ranking and Completed list, maybe i'll go back to just these two.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Heung Kong is also topped out, giving Shenzhen 5 supertalls


----------



## ZZ-II

I Just wonder why the Heung Kong Tower wasn't in my list already. Probably because of the discussion about the height. Now it's added 


edit: Heung Kong tower was in the list already, but with 301m instead of 303m. I changed it. So still just 4 Supertalls for Shenzhen at the moment.


----------



## kunming tiger

How many Super Talls in NYC on your list?


----------



## ZZ-II

kunming tiger said:


> How many Super Talls in NYC on your list?


Just look in the City Ranking List. It shows the number of supertalls for each city. NYC has 6 at the moment.


----------



## binhai

ZZ-II said:


> I Just wonder why the Heung Kong Tower wasn't in my list already. Probably because of the discussion about the height. Now it's added
> 
> 
> edit: Heung Kong tower was in the list already, but with 301m instead of 303m. I changed it. So still just 4 Supertalls for Shenzhen at the moment.


5: Heung Kong, East Pacific Plaza, KK100, SEG Plaza, Shun Hing Plaza


----------



## ZZ-II

BarbaricManchurian said:


> 5: Heung Kong, East Pacific Plaza, KK100, SEG Plaza, Shun Hing Plaza


The official height of SEG Plaza is just 292m. The "spires" are just counted as antennas.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Since when got the official height changed? I agree that the antenna shouldn't be counted though. But I also think that about 1wtc, yet the antenna is counted for both of them.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ Since when got the official height changed? I agree that the antenna shouldn't be counted though. But I also think that about 1wtc, yet the antenna is counted for both of them.


 Not my decision, CTBUH makes the rules 

On CTBUH or Emporis the official height was never 355m as far as i know.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Never realized it though, should change it on SSP tonight then


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^plus Oko in Moscow


yup . Also there's one in Mumbai which should top out this year too.


----------



## n20

I hope you're correct, ZZ-II.
Palais Royale in Mumbai is so close to topping out, it should have topped out earlier this year.
However, the tower is presently on hold at a height of 305 m as the builders are fighting archaic FSI regulations in court.


----------



## ZZ-II

n20 said:


> I hope you're correct, ZZ-II. Palais Royale in Mumbai is so close to topping out, it should have topped out earlier this year. However, the tower is presently on hold at a height of 305 m as the builders are fighting archaic FSI regulations in court.


Yes, let's hope they'll restart soon. The other towers i posted above should top out this year without a problem.


----------



## SkywardCities

Looks like Guangzhou is on pace to become the second to have 10 or more supertalls.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
will be close. Shenzhen and Guangzhou will both get that number in 2017, will be interesting who will be first. :cheers:


----------



## SkywardCities

It's a race :banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

And NYC will be the 4th in this club . But no city will beat Dubai in the near future.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Dubai = the world capital of supertalls


----------



## P2000

I have made a +350m U/C diagram (Excluding T/O and >50m).
I know that Kanto's diagrams are better 
_Thanks to Skyscraperpage.com_


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for that! This year alot of supertalls will top out and next year too :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Marina 106 ~100m ?? What?!

...did you confuse it with the Pentominium? Or DAMAC Heights?


----------



## P2000

Uups... That was a big error :lol:
I have solved it! :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

no Wuhan Center, sadly there is no drawing for it on SSP, so i can understand why it is missing


----------



## P2000

I think that SSP needs more drawers. The most active are Steamboy, Koops65 and Koodoo. There are many other good drawers, of course, but more is always better!


----------



## KillerZavatar

i would even prefer a bad quality drawing over none, we need a drawer who makes black outlines for all these missing drawings, so we have filler drawings until someone has the time to do a good detailed one


----------



## ZZ-II

Small Update:

Abral Al Bait changed into Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel. Also the floor count changed from 94 to 120 like the CTBUH is using it.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

ZZ-II said:


> *World Supertalls List*​
> Since the Old thread is not very Alive and outdated i'll started a new one.
> I'll only create PDF-Lists to Download/View in Browser for now because it's much easier to update them fast and hold them up-to-date all the time.
> 
> 
> *Current number of Supertalls on earth:​*
> *103​*
> 
> 
> *Completed/Topped out Supertalls:*
> 
> *Top 300 List *
> 
> Blue: Supertalls from 300m to 399m
> Green: Supertalls from 400m to 499m
> Yellow: Supertalls from 500m to 599m
> Orange: Supertalls from 600m to 699m
> Red: Supertalls from 800m to 899m​
> 
> *Supertall City Ranking:​*
> *City Ranking List​*
> 
> Blue: Cities with 1 Supertall
> Green: Cities with 2-4 Supertalls
> Yellow: Cities with 5-9 Supertalls
> Orange: Cities with 10-14 Supertalls ( none at the moment )
> Red: Cities with 15-19 Supertalls ( Just Dubai for now )
> Dark Red: Cities with 20-24 Supertalls ( none at the moment )​
> 
> 
> *Supertalls in history:*
> 
> January 2014
> 
> January 2013
> 
> January 2012
> 
> July 2011
> 
> October 2010
> 
> 2003
> 
> 1999
> 
> 1980​
> 
> *Supertall Maps by MattTheTubaGuy:*
> 
> Complete and Topped out
> 
> Under Construction
> 
> Prep and On Hold
> 
> All Supertalls
> 
> 
> 
> *- Please post in this thread when I've to change anything.​*


Did u have U/C supertall list and Prep & Pro supertall list?


----------



## ZZ-II

FirzDaurens_ said:


> Did u have U/C supertall list and Prep & Pro supertall list?


I had indeed, but especially the proposed list was almost impossible to keep up to date. Also there are so much changes of the thread title which i don't know. 
Originally i just had the Top300 and the City Ranking list, now i'm back to this because it makes the most sense to me.


----------



## inno4321

Great Proud of SSC members
off topic though 

today hyundai motors buying seoul gangnam land.

sooner or later we will see another new seoul's over 100floor rendering in here.
moreover only 4km away from 555m LWT underconstruction.
therefore I'm sure that new hyundai tower much more high than 555m. let's expect new supertall rendering of seoul :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

inno4321 said:


> Great Proud of SSC members off topic though today hyundai motors buying seoul gangnam land. sooner or later we will see another new seoul's over 100floor rendering in here. moreover only 4km away from 555m LWT underconstruction. therefore I'm sure that new hyundai tower much more high than 555m. let's expect new supertall rendering of seoul :banana:


Lets hope for a 600m+ tower .


----------



## NanoMini

New project (Landmark 81) in Ho chi minh city rather looks as Seartower in Chicago city.
Sear tower 441m








Landmark 81 461m


----------



## ZZ-II

Cool projects guys, but this thread is just for already T/O and completed supertalls


----------



## NanoMini

I know what you mean, it's in Dubai.


----------



## MitaIsaac

ZZ-II said:


> Cool projects guys, but this thread is just for already T/O and completed supertalls


Relajalas wuerito  creo que también es bueno publicar o compartir alguno que este en proyecto


----------



## grant1simons2

Are there really just small one family homes near the base of the tower in Ho Chi Minh?


----------



## KillerZavatar

havn't done this in a while, with recently many projects starting, i thought, it would be nice to see what is happening.

Number of Supertalls (Completed + U/C) by city:

28. Dubai*
[...]
14. Shenzhen
13.
12. New York
11. Guangzhou
10.
9.
8. Mumbai
7.
6. Changsha, Chicago, Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Moscow, Nanjing, Shenyang
5. Nanning, Shanghai, Tianjin, Wuhan
4. Abu Dhabi, Chongqing, Guiyang, Riyadh, Suzhou
3. Bangkok, Beijing, Dalian, Jakarta, Jeddah, Kunming, Kuwait, Wuxi
2. Hanoi, Houston, Los Angeles, Melbourne, Nanchang
1. Astana, Atlanta, Busan, Chengdu, Doha, Dongguan, Fuzhou, Gold Coast, Hangzhou, Huaian, Incheon, Jinan, Jiujiang, Kaohsiung, Linyi, Liuzhou, London, Manila, Mecca, Noida, Osaka, Philadelphia, Pyongyang, San Francisco, Santiago, Seoul, St. Petersburg, Taipei, Wenzhou, Wuhu, Jiangyin, Xiamen, Yantai, Zhenjiang, Zhuhai

* without 'the skyscraper': 27.


----------



## downforce

with all this highrises we will not be able to see the sky anymore


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx KillerZavatar! Dubai is really crazy in case of its amount of supertalls :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome to know that 3 500m+ Towers will top out this year :cheers: - Ping An - Tianjin 117 - Seoul Lotte Tower


----------



## xRuben

Woow really cool


----------



## rayshira

Very nice. Thanks!


----------



## pteranodon

By CTBUH, Wanda Plaza 1 and 2 in Kunming are topped out.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> By CTBUH, Wanda Plaza 1 and 2 in Kunming are topped out.


 Thx, i'll check that.

Edit: one of both is T/O, i'll add them when the second tower also has topped out.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Jakarta's *Cemindo Tower* is topped out!

*FIRST SUPERTALL IN INDONESIA*


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> Jakarta's *Cemindo Tower* is topped out!
> 
> *FIRST SUPERTALL IN INDONESIA*


Added! 

112 Supertalls now, and Jakartas first :cheers:

edit: also added the January 2015 list to the "Supertalls in History" lists. We had 107 Supertalls in January, this will be a good supertall-year :banana:


----------



## abhitej

ZZ-II said:


> And NYC will be the 4th in this club . But no city will beat Dubai in the near future.


Mumbai will have the highest buildings above 300 mts but it will take 10-20 years. As of now there is no supertall in Mumbai but 7 are under construction. You may say that I am crazy but there are sound reasons. South Mumbai has one of the highest rates in world & there is demand but supply is constrained due to limited land. Today you cannot have a project in South Mumbai below 200 mts as it will not recover your investments.There wont be any buildings in top rankings but lots of building in 300-400 mts range.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

fuling1982121 said:


> NO.......


Please explain.


----------



## ZZ-II

abhitej said:


> Mumbai will have the highest buildings above 300 mts but it will take 10-20 years. As of now there is no supertall in Mumbai but 7 are under construction. You may say that I am crazy but there are sound reasons. South Mumbai has one of the highest rates in world & there is demand but supply is constrained due to limited land. Today you cannot have a project in South Mumbai below 200 mts as it will not recover your investments.There wont be any buildings in top rankings but lots of building in 300-400 mts range.


I hope we'll see more supertall projects for mumbai. But first they've to finish their current projects 



SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Please explain.


 Just a troll or bot, nothing more ^^


----------



## abhitej

ZZ-II said:


> I hope we'll see more supertall projects for mumbai. But first they've to finish their current projects
> 
> 
> 
> Just a troll or bot, nothing more ^^


Projects take time to complete in Mumbai. But there is lot of interest here for supertalls & many are in pipeline.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Just finished updating the U/C Supertall map :cheers:
I have excluded few because they are towers rather than skyscrapers.
I will probably do a height to tip map including all supertall skyscrapers and towers as measured to the very top.


----------



## KillerZavatar

is there a way to get your lists into google earth?


----------



## abhitej

KillerZavatar said:


> i updated my list for 300m, 400m, 500m, 600m, only one missing is 200m, because that might take a while[/url]


Mumbai has 10 supertalls under construction. You have mentioned 7.

Here is the list.

1. World One.
2. Oasis.
3. Orchid Crown Tower A.
4. Orchid Crown Tower B.
5. Orchid Crown Tower C.
6. Palais Royale.
7. Namaste Towers.
8. Lakhandwala Minerva.
9. Omkar 1973 Tower A.
10. Omkar 1973 Tower B.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> is there a way to get your lists into google earth?


This should work:

Click the button with three dots connected with lines, then click "Download KML.

My next step will be to create a single map with all the supertalls on SSC plus completed supertalls. (SSC really needs a proper discussion forum for completed skyscrapers)

I will create several layers:
Completed (officially opened)
Topped off (structurally reached maximum height, not yet opened)
Rising (the structure is above ground but not topped off yet)
Foundations (work is being done on the foundations with piling and basement levels)
Ground Works (site being cleared)
On Hold/destroyed (structure has started rising but stopped, or the structure has been destroyed.)
possibly Proposed/approved (proposed building, but no site work has begun yet. I will do this last)
I might create additional layers for U/C and completed supertall towers.


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 | 330m | 1083ft | 71 fl | U/C*





eurico said:


> and this is the final render for the main tower of Thamrin Nine kay: kay:


*Photo Updates:*



VRS said:


> 20150515_094007 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150515_094002 by faris faris, on Flickr





hamzatu said:


> 08-06-2015
> https://flic.kr/p/u3Q2jk
> Thamrine Nine_1 by hamzatu a, on Flickr
> 
> credit to AU


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || OASIS || 372 M || 85 floors

Photo by Vikrant


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || OMKAR 1973 || 320 M + 300 M|| 78 floors + 77 floors

Photo by coolguyz


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || MINERVA || 307 M || 82 floors

Photo by India 101


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || PALAIS ROYALE || 320 M || 75 floors

Photo by Coolguyz


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || CROWN || 337 M X 3 || 75 floors X 3

Photo by magicbricks


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || WORLD ONE || 428 M + 223 M || 117 floors + 57 floors

Photo by Prashant


----------



## abhitej

MUMBAI || NAMASTE TOWER || 301 M || 62 floors || Project on Hold


----------



## KøbenhavnK

This thread is becoming seriously misunderstood.


----------



## ZZ-II

KøbenhavnK said:


> This thread is becoming seriously misunderstood.


Indeed. Guys, please don't post U/C projects here! This thread is for Completed or T/O Supertalls only!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Supertalls that should be topped out for the end of 2015 (MAYBE!) are:

*SHENZHEN* | Pingan IFC | 600m
*TIANJIN* | Goldin Finance 117 | 597m
*SEOUL* | Lotte World Tower | 556m
*WUHAN* | Wuhan Center | 438m
*GUIYANG* | Huaguoyuan I | 406m
*MOSCOW* | Vostok | 373m
*MUMBAI* | Oasis A | 372m
*DUBAI* | The Address The BLVD | 368m
*SHENZHEN* | Hon Kwok City Center | 329m
*BANGKOK* | Maha Nakhon | 314m
*KUNMING* | Wanda Plaza II | 307m


----------



## ZZ-II

Damac Residence in Dubai and Global City Square in Guangzhou will also top out this year


----------



## hazmikd

towers is the new tourism attraction points ..


----------



## hazmikd

especially with the unbalanced shape ..


----------



## hazmikd

when will be finished?


----------



## Jack Fruit

Seoul_Korea said:


> Supertalls that should be topped out for the end of 2015 (MAYBE!) are:
> 
> *SHENZHEN* | Pingan IFC | 600m
> *TIANJIN* | Goldin Finance 117 | 597m
> *SEOUL* | Lotte World Tower | 556m
> *WUHAN* | Wuhan Center | 438m
> *GUIYANG* | Huaguoyuan I | 406m
> *MOSCOW* | Vostok | 373m
> *MUMBAI* | Oasis A | 372m
> *DUBAI* | The Address The BLVD | 368m
> *SHENZHEN* | Hon Kwok City Center | 329m
> *BANGKOK* | Maha Nakhon | 314m
> *KUNMING* | Wanda Plaza II | 307m


^^
CEMINDO Jakarta: as of 16 June 2015


----------



## ZZ-II

Yup, Cemindo Tower is T/O already. I added it to the list already.


----------



## DubaiM

ZZ-II said:


> Damac Residence in Dubai and Global City Square in Guangzhou will also top out this year


You forgot about Al Attars 'The Skyscraper' :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

DubaiM said:


> You forgot about Al Attars 'The Skyscraper' :lol:


Why? This tower isn't even above ground and with the current speed it won't top out the next 10 years . Or did you mean something different?


----------



## KøbenhavnK

That is precisely what he meant. It's a joke...


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Time to add *Wanda Plaza I* and *Wanda Plaza II* in Kunming!
Tower II topped out recently (finally)


----------



## atomx

*Update Mahanakhon tower 314M BKK*









By Ekaphon Maneechot‎


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx guys! I'll add the Wanda Towers when both are topoed out, shouldn't take too long i think.

And Baha Makhon semms to be T/O indeed, i'll add it later this day


----------



## Seoul_Korea

ZZ-II said:


> Thx guys! I'll add the Wanda Towers when both are topoed out, shouldn't take too long i think.
> 
> And Baha Makhon semms to be T/O indeed, i'll add it later this day




















They're already both topped out  that's why I wrote to add them


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> They're already both topped out  that's why I wrote to add them


Oh, than i read it wrong. Thx for correcting me . I'll add them today .

3 new supertalls :cheers:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Ok, I need to add also that another supertall will top out in two months I think:
*NANNING* | Guangxi Finance Plaza | 321m

Plus

Until now (in the middle of the year) we have a total height of *3556.0m* of topped out buildings starting from 01-01-2015. The first to top out was *Modern City*, in Tianjin, China. 

Then, on 31-12-2015, we are going to have *8569.6m* of topped out supertalls around the world. 

If all will be good and any supertall go on hold.

And, if *Palais Royale* will restart construction and will top out before the end of the year, we will be at an incredible number of *8889.6m*.

Let's hope!


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> Ok, I need to add also that another supertall will top out in two months I think: NANNING | Guangxi Finance Plaza | 321m


Indeed, the core seems to be T/O already.


----------



## ZZ-II

List is Updated!

- Maha Nakhon - Bangkok added
- Kunming Wanda Plaza Tower 1 + 2 added

new Stats:

43 Cities now have a Supertall. Newcomer: Kunming with 2 Supertalls.
115 Supertalls in total now.

Alot more Supertalls will top out this year :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Just saw that Guangzhou will have 10 supertalls until next year, that's amazing!

Only Shenzhen could do this aswell. Not sure how many will top out until next year but at least 3-5, maybe even more.

A bit later, probably 2017, NYC will also have 10+ Supertalls :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

ZZ-II said:


> Just saw that Guangzhou will have 10 supertalls until next year, that's amazing!
> 
> Only Shenzhen could do this aswell. Not sure how many will top out until next year but at least 3-5, maybe even more.
> 
> A bit later, probably 2017, NYC will also have 10+ Supertalls :cheers:


And what about the city is ready for 5+? Which cities except Moscow soon this level? Mumbai?


----------



## ZZ-II

Blackhavvk said:


> And what about the city is ready for 5+? Which cities except Moscow soon this level? Mumbai?


Moscow will have 5 supertalls this year already and in 2-3 years 6. Mumbai has a lot of supertall projects right now, but several of them are rising pretty slow. But if they finish all current projects Mumbai could have 7-10 Supertalls in a few years. But definitely not until 2016.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ZZ-II said:


> Moscow will have 5 supertalls this year already and in 2-3 years 6. Mumbai has a lot of supertall projects right now, but several of them are rising pretty slow. But if they finish all current projects Mumbai could have 7-10 Supertalls in a few years. But definitely not until 2016.


There is also the cities where the will soon 5?


----------



## ZZ-II

Kuala Lumpur, Shenyang, Nanjing or Jakarta will also own 5 or more supertalls over the next years for sure.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I remember a few years ago mumbai was set to have this many supertalls by 2015. But mostly every project had on hold and slow phases or was completely suspended as you said. It's pretty disappointing. It's one of the cities I don't trust any prognosis for the future.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> It's one of the cities I don't trust any prognosis for the future.


Me too. Chongqing plays in a similar category.


----------



## rcrd.ru-Sergey

cool


----------



## Aujen

Hello ZZ-II.

A small mistake you could repair in your (excellent) pdf : the 500-600m supertalls are no longer in yellow 

EDIT : I meant 500-600m of course.


----------



## ZZ-II

Aujen said:


> Hello ZZ-II. A small mistake you could repair in your (excellent) pdf : the 400-500m supertalls are no longer in yellow


Thx for the info . I tested arround a bit with the colors some days ago, seems i made a small mistake . I'll change it this evening.


----------



## ZZ-II

fixed the list, the 500m towers are now yellow again


----------



## dxeon

*ask*

Good info


----------



## dxeon

Nice info


----------



## KillerZavatar

So what are the next towers to top out? :cheers: ping an should be among them.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> So what are the next towers to top out? :cheers: ping an should be among them.


 Yes and also Guangzhou global City Square, Shenzhen Hon Kwok city Center, Vostok Moscow and The Adress BLVD in Dubai. All of them are very close to top out.


----------



## Jeck7574

i want more pic :<


----------



## ZZ-II

Jeck7574 said:


> i want more pic :<


This is no thread for lots of pictures.


----------



## trgtrgml

thans


----------



## ZZ-II

Hon Kwok City Center in Shenzhen added.

Now 116 Supertalls in total.

Shenzhen now has 6.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Time to add the Vostok Tower in Moscow! Finally T/O


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> Time to add the Vostok Tower in Moscow! Finally T/O


Good to know, i'll add


----------



## ZZ-II

With the Vostok Tower moscow has 5 Supertalls now. And the 6th is U/C already .

In total we've 117 now.


----------



## ZZ-II

Today i'll delete Cemindo Tower from the list again, a pity it's not a supertall in the end


----------



## archkre

Awesome


----------



## Ian_88

Thanks for the information.


----------



## gonlim

Thanks


----------



## Olliminator

taller and taller and taller. Where will it end


----------



## Alex19899

I would like to buy sail yacht. Size up to 40 feet. 8186509056 Alex


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^huh?


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^huh?


Just a spam Bot, just ignore it


----------



## dronecontrast

Impressive !


----------



## ZZ-II

Added the Ping An Finance Center in Shenzhen now.

115 Supertalls now in total

And Shenzhen is now on the 4th place in the City Ranking with 7 supertalls :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

I do not understand this


ZZ-II said:


> With the Vostok Tower moscow has 5 Supertalls now. And the 6th is U/C already .
> 
> In total we've 117 now.


116->117



ZZ-II said:


> Today i'll delete Cemindo Tower from the list again, a pity it's not a supertall in the end


117->116



ZZ-II said:


> Added the Ping An Finance Center in Shenzhen now.
> 
> 115 Supertalls now in total
> 
> And Shenzhen is now on the 4th place in the City Ranking with 7 supertalls :cheers:


116->117 
WHY 115?
In your list of 117 buildings. But the title is written 115. I think it's just a little mistake.


----------



## ZZ-II

The reason is easy. There were twin towers with 300m+ but i had to delete them because the final height was below 300m then.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ZZ-II said:


> The reason is easy. There were twin towers with 300m+ but i had to delete them because the final height was below 300m then.


What is the towers? In your list is 117 towers.


ZZ-II said:


> *Top 300 List *


----------



## ZZ-II

Blackhavvk said:


> What is the towers? In your list is 117 towers.


 Yes, again. It was 117 already. Then i had to delete two and in the meantime 2 new supertalls have topped out. So 117 again.

Edit: it was just cemindo tower i had to delete when the list was at 116. so then it was 115 again. In the meantime one in moscow topped out + ping an now. Makes 117 in total.


----------



## Gabriel900

So Dubai is dominating with 20 Under construction/Topped out supertalls and if everything went smoothly, Dubai is expecting to hold more than 30+ supertalls (including 3 megatalls) by 2020! (8 are now Under construction and 8 official proposals that without counting the on hold ones) :crazy:

If everything went extremely smoothly and perfectly well Dubai can end up with 40 by 2020 :nuts:

ZZ-II you did an exceptional job on this thread but did you ever thought of doing a city ranking list for 2020? to compare how cities will be doing then?


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ZZ-II you did an exceptional job on this thread but did you ever thought of doing a city ranking list for 2020? to compare how cities will be doing then?


not yet . by 2020 we'll have a race between NYC, Shenzhen and maybe Guangzhou as it seems now. Dubai will be far ahead on the first place


----------



## ZZ-II

Added the Global City Square in Guanzhou now. 

118 Supertalls in total and Guangzhou now has 8 (2nd place in the ranking)

:cheers:


----------



## FirzDaurens_

May I get U/C, prep, pro & on hold supertall list in pdf file? Thank you for the advance kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

FirzDaurens_ said:


> May I get U/C, prep, pro & on hold supertall list in pdf file? Thank you for the advance kay:


I just make lists for topped out/completed towers, sorry 

When i started the lists i made them for U\C and proposed towers too but it's just too much work to keep them up to date.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^
Ooo I see. Btw, thanks for making this thread, got a lot information from this thread kay: Keep update! :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

ZZ-II said:


> Added the Global City Square in Guanzhou now.
> 
> 118 Supertalls in total and Guangzhou now has 8 (2nd place in the ranking)
> 
> :cheers:


 Second place behind Dubai but in front of NYC, Shanghai and Hong Kong?


----------



## ZZ-II

yes :cheers:


----------



## mrquang141

Wow that's super tall


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128076442#post128076442

*NEW SUPERTALL TOPPED OUT

DALIAN | International Trade Center | 370m*


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

So I'm guessing that's 119 now?


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128076442#post128076442 NEW SUPERTALL TOPPED OUT DALIAN | International Trade Center | 370m


Will add it tomorrow or so


----------



## ZZ-II

list updated!


----------



## HighFi

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> As a German, I think you should enjoy the boom your country currently is going thru, it could be a lot worse


Fair enough. But the skyscraper started here. Not there for the sake of debate.


----------



## curious_33

Some of these buildings are just amazing. I love looking at the architectural designs involved.


----------



## kunming tiger

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ isn't the US having it's biggest boom currently since decades ago. Los Angeles, san Francisco, Philadelphia, all are getting a new tallest basically. New York has more tall towers under construction than ever before and Chicago isn't looking too bad either.


 Things are relative despite the boom in the US it's nowhere close to the boom in Asia so they are basically getting out built . A 1776 foot building maybe the real deal in the US but it's just one of a dozen more buildings completed or U/C in Asia.

1776 feet might get the fist pumping brigade going in NYC for the simple reason they most of them haven't seen anything taller. In the States bigger equates to better ans because America is better than everybody else then everything in Amercia must be bigger than anywhere else. 

Eventually the Chickens will come home to roost , the penny will drop .


----------



## Manitopiaaa

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ isn't the US having it's biggest boom currently since decades ago. Los Angeles, san Francisco, Philadelphia, all are getting a new tallest basically. New York has more tall towers under construction than ever before and Chicago isn't looking too bad either.


Yeah, of the Big 12 metros there are new tallest buildings in Los Angeles, Miami, Philadelphia, San Francisco and Washington. That's 5 of the 12. New York has a new tallest by roof height U/C (Central Park Tower). So half are building a new tallest in some form. Boston is completing their 3rd tallest (with a new one even taller starting construction), Chicago has 3 supertalls in the pipeline (including one in the advanced stages that will be the 3rd tallest). Houston and Seattle are also building taller than 200m. So of the Big 12, only Atlanta, Dallas and Detroit are stagnant right on on the skyscraper front.


----------



## pteranodon

HighFi said:


> Every few months I find myself checking in on whats going on in the world of supertalls. Each time I walk away disappointed that the US will compete with really nothing by 2020. China has at least 5 or more under construction and I get that everyone is giving WTC1 its respectful fist bump but how long can the US sit back and marvel at 1776 feet? I am not even talking anything super crazy like Jeddah either. Just something in NYC or Chicago like Ping An. Not over the top. Tall enough to turn heads. Maybe 2030. One can hope.


If the number 1776 is really so important, why not limit US building heights to 1776 meters? Of course that would require some imagination in metric terms. Frank Lloyd Wright would surely be happy if alive in his grave. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

pteranodon said:


> If the number 1776 is really so important, why not limit US building heights to 1776 meters? Of course that would require some imagination in metric terms. Frank Lloyd Wright would surely be happy if alive in his grave. :cheers:


Because Americans use feet and not meters.


----------



## pteranodon

^^ That's exactly what I said.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I Love supertall lists.


----------



## ZZ-II

skyscraperhighrise said:


> I Love supertall lists.


You're welcome


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Wuhan Center* topped out at *438.0m*!


----------



## pteranodon

^^ I thought 438 m.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> ^^ I thought 438 m.


Thought the same. Did the height change?


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Nope, only a mistake, sorry!


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> Nope, only a mistake, sorry!


I'll add it to the list when i'm at home again on tuesday


----------



## Wrocer

I'm not sure if it's posted already here, but I've found very interesting article with most probably group of 20 tallest megatalls in 2020:

http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...in2020/tabid/2926/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Unfortunately the Ping An Finance Center in Shenzhen will be not so high in that competition like in the publication...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^it will only be 8th instead of 3rd


----------



## ZZ-II

Wuhan Center added! 

121 Supertalls world wide now and the 2nd for Wuhan :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

121st supertall......that number feels special for some reason


----------



## PriscillaFlrs

Woah, level asia!


----------



## gazart

*== Jakarta is getting tall ==*


----------



## francais22

Since the completion of 432 park avenue, there is 100 completed supertalls in the world !!!
There were 50 just five years ago


----------



## ZZ-II

francais22 said:


> Since the completion of 432 park avenue, there is 100 completed supertalls in the world !!! There were 50 just five years ago


And not even 30 in 2002


----------



## ZZ-II

changed the height of the Ping An Finance Center to 593m as it seems the final height is 592.5m.


----------



## KillerZavatar

That's 300m too low


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> That's 300m too low


Ooops :lol:


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I Hope more supertalls come soon.


----------



## ZZ-II

skyscraperhighrise said:


> I Hope more supertalls come soon.


don't worry, alot will come


----------



## ZZ-II

btw.

I changed the height of Ping an Back to 599m because of this post:



Vito Corleone said:


> 599 m. source: blueprints
> 
> 592.6 from sidewalk level
> 599.05 from sunken garden entrance, which meets the CTBUH height criteria.
> 
> http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/HeightStatistics/Criteria/tabid/446/language/en-US/Default.aspx
> 
> So one can interpret the overall height from which ever criteria they prefer.


----------



## a1788111

Please update 2016


----------



## ZZ-II

a1788111 said:


> Please update 2016


Don't worry, i will


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Update!

ZHUHAI | Zhuhai St. Regis | 330.0m | 67 fl* is topped out!










---

*WUHAN | Yuexiu Fortune Center | 330.0m | 65 fl* is topped out for a while now!


----------



## ZZ-II

Great :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Will add them as soon as possible!


----------



## ZZ-II

added both towers.

It's Zhuhai's first supertall and Wuhan's 3rd!


----------



## Tupac96

what comment is the list?


----------



## ZZ-II

Tupac96 said:


> what comment is the list?


First post on the first page


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Yay!


----------



## pteranodon

The following five supertall buildings may already have been architecturally topped out:

1. Goldin Finance 117
2. Twin Towers Guiyang, East Tower
3. Twin Towers Guiyang, West Tower
4. Guangxi Finance Plaza
5. Chongqing IFS T1

Additionally, Diwang International Fortune Center is completed but not necessarily a supertall building.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> The following five supertall buildings may already have been architecturally topped out: 1. Goldin Finance 117 2. Twin Towers Guiyang, East Tower 3. Twin Towers Guiyang, West Tower 4. Guangxi Finance Plaza 5. Chongqing IFS T1 Additionally, Diwang International Fortune Center is completed but not necessarily a supertall building.


Goldin Finance isn't yet because the Diamond on top is still missing. 
One of the twins in Guiyang is t/o already but i wait until the 2nd is too. 
I'll check the others tomorrow.


----------



## ZZ-II

Added Chongqing IFS T1 and Guangxi Finance Plaza. The Guiyang Twins will follow very soon.

Other Towers which are close to be T/O: 

- Jiuzhou International Tower - Nanning
- China World Trade Center Phase 3B - Beijing
- Suzhou IFS
- Changsha IFS
- Seoul Lotte World Tower
- HC International Plaza - Changsha


----------



## Sealy Signs

So what is the tallest of them at as of March 2016?

And who and where is the tallest one being built right now?


----------



## ZZ-II

Sealy Signs said:


> So what is the tallest of them at as of March 2016? And who and where is the tallest one being built right now?


The current tallest is the Burj Khalifa in Dubai with 828m ( you can view the list when go go to the first page ).

The current tallest U/C is the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah with 1000m or more ( final height is a secret).


----------



## ZZ-II

Oatmeal said:


> Oh did you add Al Attar tower? It topped out a while ago


Yup, it's added since quite a time already


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*UPDATE!

Jiuzhou International Tower in Nanning is topped out at 318m!*


----------



## ZZ-II

Seoul_Korea said:


> UPDATE! Jiuzhou International Tower in Nanning is topped out at 318m!


Thx! I'll add it


----------



## erbse

I suggest the *List of tallest buildings in the world* should also be included in the first post of this thread.


----------



## ZZ-II

erbse said:


> I suggest the List of tallest buildings in the world should also be included in the first post of this thread.


You mean the whole list and not just a link to a PDF-Document?


----------



## erbse

I mean it should be linked only. It's a lot of fuss to constantly update it for the forum probably.

But maybe a list of the top20/30 tallest completed and proposed or U/C towers should be directly embedded in the first post here, with links to respective SSC threads. Much better than a PDF for visualisation.

Also this should be linked in post 1 to motivate people for keeping it updated: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_supertall_skyscrapers


----------



## SMCYB

kendrachoi123 said:


> 다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노다모아카지노◀★★▶// PPY827.COM //◀★★▶다모아카지노


I know kung fu.


----------



## ZZ-II

erbse said:


> I mean it should be linked only. It's a lot of fuss to constantly update it for the forum probably. But maybe a list of the top20/30 tallest completed and proposed or U/C towers should be directly embedded in the first post here, with links to respective SSC threads. Much better than a PDF for visualisation. Also this should be linked in post 1 to motivate people for keeping it updated: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_supertall_skyscrapers


Good ideas.


----------



## ZZ-II

Jiuzhou Tower Added!


----------



## ZZ-II

I copied the Lists to the first page, if there's a update i just have to overwrite them. 

Of course they're still downloadable as PDF 

also added the January 2016 list to the Top300 History lists.


----------



## ZZ-II

added the Guiyang twin towers now too.

131 Supertalls in total and 47 Cities with one supertall or more now :cheers:


----------



## pteranodon

del


----------



## ZZ-II

Looks like a mistake to me. There's no antenna, so the whole height up to 300m has to count as architectural height.


----------



## pteranodon

Looking at the latest pictures, do you think that Shum Yip Upperhills Tower 2 is topped out?


----------



## tim1807

^^ You're right, +1 for Shenzhen.


----------



## ZZ-II

Yup, it's T/O. Will add it in the next days.


----------



## Hardest

Any more updates


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Looking at the latest pictures, do you think that Shum Yip Upperhills Tower 2 is topped out?


added :cheers:


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889888&page=84

send to archives


----------



## Tupac96

sorry wrong thread !


----------



## 巨高层

As you might know if you're following SSC, a new megatall section has been recently created. But although they are both about megatalls as well as supertalls, this thread and the 400m+ U/C Supertall Progress in Images thread have remained in the supertall section. I can think of two possibilities to remedy the problem. 

First, the two threads can also be added exactly as they are as stickies in the megatall section (with possible name changes, e.g. World Supertall and Megatall Lists), so that users who might not know there are threads about megatalls in the supertall section won't miss updates. This solution is, I think, temporary, and eventually there should be similar threads in the megatall section about megatalls alone. But for now, I believe a thread about megatall lists would be a bit empty, what do you think?

:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

An own list just for Megatalls is indeed not the right thing at the moment since just 3 megatalls are completed.

A copy of this thread in the Megatall section should be possible in the future.


----------



## boy261

ZZ-II said:


> An own list just for Megatalls is indeed not the right thing at the moment since just 3 megatalls are completed.
> 
> A copy of this thread in the Megatall section should be possible in the future.


maybe you can just select those three megatall in the list, so it will be obvious... thats a little work...


----------



## boy261

boy261 said:


> maybe you can just select those three megatall in the list, so it will be obvious... thats a little work...












my suggestion


----------



## boy261

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.1093532984974.2014167.1426036860&type=3


----------



## ZZ-II

boy261 said:


> maybe you can just select those three megatall in the list, so it will be obvious... thats a little work...


 The different heights are already marked in different colors in my list .

Blue: 300-399m
Green: 400-499m
Yellow: 500-599m

And so on. So everything beginning at orange is a megatall.


----------



## stephutch28

Great list!


----------



## ZZ-II

stephutch28 said:


> Great list!


Thx :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Will add Xiamen International Center this week!


----------



## pteranodon

Poly Pazhou C2 topped out. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Poly Pazhou C2 topped out. :cheers:


Will add it as well this week


----------



## baseball1992

3WTC Core is topped out. Don't know if you are waiting for the parapet to be completed as well.


----------



## ZZ-II

baseball1992 said:


> 3WTC Core is topped out. Don't know if you are waiting for the parapet to be completed as well.


I'm waiting for the parapet


----------



## ZZ-II

added Poly Pazhou C2 in Guangzhou and Xiamen International Center!

Guangzhou now has 9 Supertalls!


----------



## Oatmeal

New York City is going to be number 2 in 2020. There are currently 12 under construction supertalls there. This is good because new York was ahead of the skyscraper game in the 20s through the 80s. They fell back a bit after that. 

New York is the best. (besides dubai of course)


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ might be a tough race between Shenzhen and New York.


----------



## dbhaskar

Thanks for maintaining these lists ZZ-II! I would like to see a country ranking list too.


----------



## ZZ-II

dbhaskar said:


> Thanks for maintaining these lists ZZ-II! I would like to see a country ranking list too.


Thx!

A country ranking is an interesting idea! I will think about it


----------



## lawdefender

According to the latest Supertall list, China (including Hong Kong and excluding Taiwan) has 11 Supertalls (above 400m) and 51 Supertalls(300-399m).


----------



## ZZ-II

in the next days i'll add the MetroBank Financial Center - Grand Hyatt Manila and the Wilshire Grand Center in LA.

did i miss any other topped out Supertall?


----------



## pteranodon

ZZ-II said:


> did i miss any other topped out Supertall?


Perhaps Changsha IFS Tower T1 and Changsha IFS Tower T2, according to CTBUH.


----------



## droneriot

Did anyone notice how boring the Proposed Supertalls section got in the last year because there were so few new proposals?


----------



## ZZ-II

droneriot said:


> Did anyone notice how boring the Proposed Supertalls section got in the last year because there were so few new proposals?


yes, seems the big boom is slowly over.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Perhaps Changsha IFS Tower T1 and Changsha IFS Tower T2, according to CTBUH.


just the cores topped out, the crown is still missing. but that won't take very long


----------



## ZZ-II

Lists updated:

- 136 Supertalls in Total
- Added MetroBank Financial Center - Grand Hyatt Manila and the Wilshire Grand Center in LA


----------



## pteranodon

ZZ-II said:


> just the cores topped out, the crown is still missing. but that won't take very long


The crown may not extend higher than the helipad. We'll see ...


----------



## dallas

ZZ-II said:


> Thx!
> 
> A country ranking is an interesting idea! I will think about it


delete


----------



## lawdefender

Supertalls by country(Top 6):

No.1 China (including Hong Kong) supertalls total number:62

Guangzhou: 10
Shenzhen: 8
Hongkong: 6
Shanghai: 5
Wuxi: 3
Nanjing: 3
Wuhan: 3
Nanchang 2
Tianjin: 2
Shenyang: 2
Kunming: 2
Dalian: 2
Chongqing 2
Beijing 2
Nanning 2
Guiyang 2
Wenzhou: 1
Suzhou 1
Yantai 1
Zhuhai 1
Jinan 1
Changsha 1

No.2 UAE :25

Dubai: 21
Abu Dhabi: 4

No.3 USA :19

New York: 8
Chicago: 6
Houston: 2
Los Angeles: 2
Atlanta: 1

No.4 Russia:5

Moscow 5

No.4 Saudi Arabia:5

Riyadh: 4
Mekka: 1


No.6 Malaysia:3

Kuala Lumpur: 3


----------



## lawdefender

By the end of 2016, the total number of supertall in China may reach 90 more or less.


----------



## StoJa9

New York only has 7? That doesn't seem right...


----------



## pteranodon

Guangfa Securities Headquarters is now the tenth supertall in Guangzhou.


----------



## ZZ-II

StoJa9 said:


> New York only has 7? That doesn't seem right...


1WTC
432 Park Ave
Empire State
Chrysler Bulding
Bank of America
Times Tower
One57


very soon 3WTC will follow as 8th Supertall.


----------



## ZZ-II

Just added 3WTC and Guangfa Securities Headquarters :cheers:


----------



## Wayden21

in the city ranking list it's 9 supertalls for Guanghzou now, and not 8, am I right?

EDIT: and even 10 with Poly Pazhou C2. not sure if it's already topped out.


----------



## ZZ-II

The title at least says topped out.


----------



## pteranodon

lawdefender said:


> By the end of 2016, the total number of supertall in China may reach 90 more or less.


It is nice to see that you have updated the country list. :cheers:

Los Angeles has actually two supertalls.


----------



## lawdefender

pteranodon said:


> It is nice to see that you have updated the country list. :cheers:
> 
> Los Angeles has actually two supertalls.



UPDATED ALREADY, THANKS.


----------



## Gabriel900

Another supertall topped out for dubai 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517&page=87


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> Another supertall topped out for dubai
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517&page=87


Ah, finally :cheers:.

I'll add it!


----------



## mentomig

I think it was a good list. For college project was needed. Thankful


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Gabriel900 said:


> Another supertall topped out for dubai
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517&page=87


Interesting.


----------



## ZZ-II

Damac Residenze added :cheers:


----------



## lawdefender

THE FOLLOWING LIST IS THE TOP 20 CITIES IN THE WORLD (Skyscrapers + Supertalls +Megatalls)

UPDATED TILL 2016-10-31
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=944197&extra=page=1&page=1
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201608/31/153152e1o31w6ofojufoa1.png

1.HONG KONG
2.DUBAI
3.SHENZHEN
4.NEW YORK
5.SHANGHAI
6.GUANGZHOU
7.CHONGQING
8.TIANJIN
9.JAKATA
10.WUHAN
11.CHANGSHA
12.CHICAGO
13.SINGAPORE
14.NANJING
15.SHENYANG
16.TOKYO
17.MANILA
18.PANAMA CITY
19.DALIAN
20.NANNING


----------



## Dito Roso

lawdefender said:


> THE FOLLOWING LIST IS THE TOP 20 CITIES IN THE WORLD (Skyscrapers + Supertalls +Megatalls)
> 
> UPDATED TILL 2016-10-31
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201608/31/153152e1o31w6ofojufoa1.png
> 
> 1.HONG KONG
> 2.DUBAI
> 3.SHENZHEN
> 4.NEW YORK
> 5.SHANGHAI
> 6.GUANGZHOU
> 7.CHONGQING
> 8.TIANJIN
> 9.JAKATA
> 10.WUHAN
> 11.CHANGSHA
> 12.CHICAGO
> 13.SINGAPORE
> 14.NANJING
> 15.SHENYANG
> 16.TOKYO
> 17.MANILA
> 18.PANAMA CITY
> 19.DALIAN
> 20.NANNING


^^
1. JAKATA >> JAKA*R*TA ?
2. No BANGKOK on the list ?


----------



## Wayden21

Soon we will have Toronto and Kuala Lumpur also in the top 20! instead of Tokyo and Panama I think. Seoul will be really close too.

and by the way: Hong Kong is far from being first!


----------



## phoenixboi08

StoJa9 said:


> New York only has 7? That doesn't seem right...


It is, but there are another 17 that will finish over the next 1-4 years (or else will begin construction), including 3 WTC as well as another 4 proposals with no definite date, yet.


----------



## SouthMegaCity

Why oh why is megatall much taller than supertall?


----------



## HOLABETO

lawdefender said:


> THE FOLLOWING LIST IS THE TOP 20 CITIES IN THE WORLD (Skyscrapers + Supertalls +Megatalls)
> 
> UPDATED TILL 2016-10-31
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=944197&extra=page=1&page=1
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201608/31/153152e1o31w6ofojufoa1.png
> 
> 1.HONG KONG
> 2.DUBAI
> 3.SHENZHEN
> 4.NEW YORK
> 5.SHANGHAI
> 6.GUANGZHOU
> 7.CHONGQING
> 8.TIANJIN
> 9.JAKARTA
> 10.WUHAN
> 11.CHANGSHA
> 12.CHICAGO
> 13.SINGAPORE
> 14.NANJING
> 15.SHENYANG
> 16.TOKYO
> 17.MANILA
> 18.PANAMA CITY
> 19.DALIAN
> 20.NANNING


How beautiful it is to see so many "new" cities on the list. 


Here's the list by country:

China (11 cities)
USA (2 cities)
Hong Kong
UAE
Indonesia
Singapore
Japan
Phillipines
Panama


By region:

East Asia
North America
Middle East
South East Asia
Central America


----------



## the spliff fairy

^Hong Kong is in China


----------



## Sławek

It will be a new supertall buliding in Warsaw, Poland, Europe:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=102463

Polish thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240:
Chmielna Business Center [310 m]

its mean that is U/C and now they are preparing the area to build


----------



## BrickellResidence

Theres no super-tall going for panama city soon....


----------



## imti

i love dubai


----------



## metalsonic

According from this thread, Hanking Center Tower is T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453012&page=17


----------



## ZZ-II

metalsonic said:


> According from this thread, Hanking Center Tower is T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453012&page=17


Yup! I was a bit busy last week. But i'll update the list the next days


----------



## pteranodon

DAMAC Heights is missing from the plain text Top 300 List in the first post of this thread.


----------



## DEJAH

the spliff fairy said:


> ^Hong Kong is in China


It is under Chinese sovereignty but not part of China per se.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> DAMAC Heights is missing from the plain text Top 300 List in the first post of this thread.


thx, i'll fix that


----------



## ZZ-II

Fixed it and added Hanking Center in Shenzhen also!

Shenzhen now has 9 supertalls :cheers:


----------



## metalsonic

ZZ-II said:


> Fixed it and added Hanking Center in Shenzhen also!
> 
> Shenzhen now has 9 supertalls :cheers:


And now 10 supertalls :banana:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325755&page=42


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.10design.co/work/architecture/mixed-use/nanjing-super-highrise

A new one for Nanjing? There were proposals for this one before. It is located at Hunan Lu. Still valid or old news?


----------



## ZZ-II

metalsonic said:


> And now 10 supertalls :banana:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325755&page=42


The 2nd city after Dubai with 10 or more supertalls or more :cheers


----------



## Wayden21

ZZ-II said:


> The 2nd city after Dubai with 10 or more supertalls or more :cheers


sorry but Guangzhou first in china  haha


----------



## ZZ-II

Indeed, i forgot about that


----------



## kunming tiger

in terms of supertalls does the list read

1. Dubai
2 Guangzhou
3 Shenzhen
4 NYC
5 Hong Kong


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Guangzhou and Shenzhen are now equal (the second), and Hong Kong and Chicago are also equal (the fifth).


----------



## akif90

*4 SUPERTALL UNDERCONSTRUCTION IN KUALA LUMPUR*

1. TRX TOWER 438M
2. FAIRTMONT HOTEL 380M
3. FOUR SEASON HOTEL 342.5M
4. OXLEY TOWER 320M


----------



## the spliff fairy

DEJAH said:


> It is under Chinese sovereignty but not part of China per se.


Erm, no. It _is_ part of China, but under the 'one country, two systems' agreement. It was handed back to China in 1997.

For all purposes it operates _like_ a separate country with a different judiciary, currency, augmented passport and even visa requirements, plus borders. But notably the passport is still issued by China, and the territory is a special Administrative Region *of the People's Republic of China* (not a colony, outpost but neither a province). It's a bit like Scotland/ Northern Ireland in the UK, but with operating borders for the next 50 years.

My simple analogy: “You have a dual system on your computer, one OS runs Windows but another runs Mac. But both OS's have the same hardware and owner".

In other words, if you put 'China' and 'Hong Kong' in the same list as separate entries, you'll need to differentiate it as 'Mainland China' or 'Hong Kong SAR, China' as one or the other will still have the invisible China/ HK appendage.


----------



## ZZ-II

Added Shenzhen Resources Head Quarters Tower :cheers:


----------



## pteranodon

del


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> By CTBUH, Suzhou IFS is T/O.


Isn't the crown still missing?


edit: i meant Changsha IFS where the crown isn't finished yet. But it seems there won't be a crown....so these two are also T/O :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

So, i now added Suzhou IFS and Changsha IFS. 144 Supertalls in Total right now :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> So, i now added Suzhou IFS and Changsha IFS. 144 Supertalls in Total right now :cheers:


In my mind it is still "around 100 Supertalls in the World". The world is developing to fast for me right now, I'l might as well change it to 150 in my mind now :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

ZZ-II said:


> Added Shenzhen Resources Head Quarters Tower :cheers:


 Does that mean Shenzhen is in second place on the list of sipertalls?


----------



## pteranodon

^^ That became the tenth supertall building in Shenzhen so that both Guangzhou and Shenzhen hold the second place after Dubai.

But if One Shenzhen Bay Tower 7 is topped out, it would be the eleventh for Shenzhen.


----------



## ZZ-II

indeed, shenzhen has alot more supertall projects in the work than guangzhou. 

But another city also has lots of supertall projects in the U/C or in the pipeline: New York!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
and don't forget about DUbai, which has by far the most supertalls AND has among the most U/C as well :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> and don't forget about DUbai, which has by far the most supertalls AND has among the most U/C as well :cheers:


I let out Dubai because it's so or so the leader with the number of Supetalls for now. And Dubai won't give away its title for quite long i guess.

But Shenzhen and New York will have a race for the 2nd place :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Nanning logan century plaza seems to be topped out, will add it tomorrow!


----------



## Gabriel900

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746082&page=449

T/O  Another one for Dubai


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746082&page=449
> 
> T/O  Another one for Dubai


That's the link to the thread of 3WTC


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ :lol: I copied link and I thought I did the right one .. Very long day at work today 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743543&page=20


----------



## ZZ-II

Ah, fountain views III. Was already waiting for this to top out


----------



## CHINA0086

ZZ-II said:


> 15? Do you have a list for me?


The home page of Gaoloumi forum shows 15,and I found a list by someone shows 16 supertalls are completed or T/O,

The other four in the list are:

*1、Seg Plaza*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEG_Plaza
356m is include antenna,the roof top is 292.

*2、Shum Yip Upperhills Tower 1 *
Gaoloumi shows its T/O.I am not sure.

*3、OCT Tower 
4、Shimao Qianhai Project *
I think these 2 are not T/O yet,but the list include them,might T/O soon.


----------



## ZZ-II

CHINA0086 said:


> The home page of Gaoloumi forum shows 15,and I found a list by someone shows 16 supertalls are completed or T/O,
> 
> The other four in the list are:
> 
> *1、Seg Plaza*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEG_Plaza
> 356m is include antenna,the roof top is 292.
> 
> *2、Shum Yip Upperhills Tower 1 *
> Gaoloumi shows its T/O.I am not sure.
> 
> *3、OCT Tower
> 4、Shimao Qianhai Project *
> I think these 2 are not T/O yet,but the list include them,might T/O soon.


I see.

- SEG Plaza is not a supertall because the antenna doesn't count
- Shum Yip Tower doesn't look topped out yet, but it's very close.
- Shimao Qianhai and OCT Tower are both far away from beeing T/O


----------



## ZZ-II

Added China Zun Tower


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ why wasn't FV3 added thu?


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ why wasn't FV3 added thu?


i forgot it 


edit: now it's added as well 

And now we've 150 Supertalls on earth!


----------



## saiho

ZZ-II said:


> I see.
> 
> - SEG Plaza is not a supertall because the antenna doesn't count


I never understood that. If you look at the SEG Plaza it clearly is more of a spire than an antenna. The building was planned to be this height and the superstructure was installed when the building was completed. This just seems like CTBUH being clueless as usual about lesser known skyscrapers (or supertalls) in lesser known Chinese cities. Considering that 1 WTC in NY has it's "antenna" ruled as a spire height makes this kinda BS.


----------



## ZZ-II

I follow the official rules. At 1WTC for example the antenna is also used as spire which is part of the whole design of the tower. 
At SEG Plaza it's just an antenna, nothing more.


----------



## saiho

That is what I mean. SEG plaza was planned to have the structure as part of the whole design of the tower. There was never a period were the building never had it on it's roof. The only fault the SEG tower has is that it is not located in the US.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ we have a conspiracy theorist over here! And please don't start on flat earth and aliens abductions :lol: thank you


----------



## ZZ-II

saiho said:


> That is what I mean. SEG plaza was planned to have the structure as part of the whole design of the tower. There was never a period were the building never had it on it's roof. The only fault the SEG tower has is that it is not located in the US.


There are lots of US towers which have antennas that don't count to the height. One of the Best examples is the Sears Tower. I can't imagine the tower without them, but they're just antennas which don't count to the architectural height. 
They were there also all the time since it has been build.

1WTC was planned with the spire as element of the whole design. And it fits very well i think.

So if you start to count the Antennas of SEG Plaza to the height you would need to count them at many many other towers too.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

There isn't a clear divide between spires and antenna, but I believe that the 'things' on top of SEG plaza are firmly on the side of spires.

You just need to compare them to other buildings in China with sticks on top that are counted as spires:
Shun Hing Square (1996), just a couple of kilometres away
CITIC Plaza (1996) in Guangzhou, probably the most similar in style.
Central Plaza (1992), The Centre (1998), and the Bank of China (1990) towers in Hong Kong.
Shimao International Plaza (2005) in Shanghai, big ass spires on top of a 250m building

The spires on SEG Plaza (2000) are no different, yet they aren't counted for some reason.


And then you compare them to other 'not supertalls with supertall antenna':
First Canadian Place (355m with), Toronto, clearly antenna
Eureka Tower (301.4m), Melbourne, probably some mechanical equipment on top
Greenland Puli Centre (303m), Jinan, a tiny stick on top
Modern Media Centre (333m), Changzhou, a huge stick on top!
Commerzbank Tower (300m), Frankfurt, an antenna on top.

And then there's SEG Plaza (355.8m), with a significant structure on top, that doesn't look like it serves any functional purpose (i.e. not antenna), and was clearly put there to make the building distinguishable from some generic skyscraper.

Why the spires on SEG Plaza aren't counted, I have no idea, but it was probably some miscommunication when the skyscraper lists were compiled.


----------



## saiho

ZZ-II said:


> One of the Best examples is the Sears Tower. I can't imagine the tower without them, but they're just antennas which don't count to the architectural height.
> They were there also all the time since it has been build.


Not they are not. The antennas where never envisioned to be that tall or there at all. They where extended, modified and rearranged several times since the tower was built. Which is why they are antennas not spires they come and go when their use is no longer needed. 










Source










Source



ZZ-II said:


> 1WTC was planned with the spire as element of the whole design. And it fits very well i think.


You are trying to make this argument for 1WTC. Yet the phase "SEG Plaza was planned with the spire as element of the whole design. And it fits very well i think.", is factually correct for SEG Plaza too. There clearly are double standards being used.


----------



## ZZ-II

saiho said:


> Not they are not. The antennas where never envisioned to be that tall or there at all. They where extended, modified and rearranged several times since the tower was built. Which is why they are antennas not spires they come and go when their use is no longer needed.


You're right, i didn't know they were that small in early years.



saiho said:


> You are trying to make this argument for 1WTC. Yet the phase "SEG Plaza was planned with the spire as element of the whole design. And it fits very well i think.", is factually correct for SEG Plaza too. There clearly are double standards being used.


Start a petition and send it to CTBUH, maybe they'll change their minds ^^.


----------



## CHINA0086

------------------------------


----------



## Zaz965

1 wtc spire is ugly...:grass:


----------



## ZZ-II

Zaz965 said:


> 1 wtc spire is ugly...:grass:


The early version of the spire was indeed much better.


----------



## Gabriel900

al habtoor city towers are officially topped out 

I will get u pics later if you prefer visual proof


----------



## ZZ-II

i know, i'm still waiting with the list update until Torre Verre in NYC also tops out...just taking longer than i thought


----------



## Oatmeal

You'll also be able to add 30 Hudson yards. It should top out around the same time as Tower Verre.


----------



## ZZ-II

That‘s right :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Both Topped out


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Both Topped out


A bigger update will come very soon


----------



## Oatmeal

I may be beating a dead horse, but here's a few that recently topped out and to watch out for. You may have these down for future updates. I just don't want to risk a poor supertall being left out 

Philadelphia Comcast Technology and Innovation Center (342 meters)

Should top out any day now:

Kuala Lumpur Exchange 106 (446 meters)


----------



## ZZ-II

Philadelphia Comcast Technology Center is already in the list.


----------



## Oatmeal

Sweet. sorry, just making sure.

Exchange 106 in Kuala Lumpur is now officially topped out at 446 meters!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

3 Supertalls added, 106 Exchange and the Two Al Habtoor City towers.

very soon several towers in NYC and Nanjing Golden Eagle will be topped out!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ awesome, I don't want to sound like a b*tch but this city ranking for Dubai is triggering me :lol: I want to see 25 so bad :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

30 Hudson Yards topped out, will add it when torre verre also has topped out


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ awesome, I don't want to sound like a b*tch but this city ranking for Dubai is triggering me :lol: I want to see 25 so bad :lol:


You know, I feel ashamed about this but I honestly did not know Dubai had the biggest number of super tall towers 300 meters + hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai_Boy said:


> You know, I feel ashamed about this but I honestly did not know Dubai had the biggest number of super tall towers 300 meters + hno:


How dare you :lol: Dubai has the biggest number by a long shot .. and with all supertalls U/C this ain't changing anytime soon


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai will be unchallenged in this case for a looong tome probably


----------



## ZZ-II

Next update will include 6 new supertalls:

- 3x Golden Eagle Tiandi / Nanjing
- Torre Verre / New York
- 30 Hudson Yards / New York
- 35 Hudson Yards / New York

any other supertall topped out i missed?


----------



## Modestas Gailius

hey is there anywhere here or on the web a similar ranking list of cities with most skyscrapers constantly updating is well.


----------



## ZZ-II

Modestas Gailius said:


> hey is there anywhere here or on the web a similar ranking list of cities with most skyscrapers constantly updating is well.


http://www.ctbuh.org


----------



## Manneken3000

Oatmeal said:


> Sweet. sorry, just making sure.
> 
> Exchange 106 in Kuala Lumpur is now officially topped out at 446 meters!!!


But now officially; its 492m.
should be No.11 on the list.


----------



## ZZ-II

Manneken3000 said:


> But now officially; its 492m.


source?


----------



## Manneken3000

ZZ-II said:


> source?



https://www.malaymail.com/s/1537471...petronas-twin-towers-height-crowned-tallest-i

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Exchange_106

https://www.mulia.com.my/the-exchange-106/


----------



## ZZ-II

Wikipedia and News sites aren‘t official sources but the 2018 document from the Mulia Group seems to be the source we need.


----------



## ZZ-II

Made a massive Update today:

- 30 Hudson Yards
- 35 Hudson Yards
- Torre Verre
- 3x Golden Eagle Tiandi (i know the last one isn't fully topped out yet but it's so close that i decided to add it already)
- Raffles City Tower 1

New York now has 11 Supertalls which makes 3rd place now!


----------



## Wayden21

hey! I see you have two Tianjin in your list, is it a mistake or Chinese are crazy enough to build a whole new twin city?! lol ;-) I wouldn't be that surprised actually haha


----------



## Modestas Gailius

ZZ-II said:


> Made a massive Update today:
> 
> - 30 Hudson Yards
> - 35 Hudson Yards
> - Torre Verre
> - 3x Golden Eagle Tiandi (i know the last one isn't fully topped out yet but it's so close that i decided to add it already)
> - Raffles City Tower 1
> 
> New York now has 11 Supertalls which makes 3rd place now!


Should be a good battle between Shenzhen and New York in the coming years for that second spot.


----------



## lawdefender

So far, 81 supertalls located in Chinese cities(including Hong Kong) of 170 supertalls in the world (data edited by ZZ-II; August 20th, 2018).


----------



## ZZ-II

Modestas Gailius said:


> Should be a good battle between Shenzhen and New York in the coming years for that second spot.


To me it looks that Shenzhen will win that battle in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Fabio1976

Everyone says that the ESB has 102 floors. The 86th floor is the highest concrete floor in the building, while the interior of the mooring mast contains a long staircase & elevator shaft. The floors in the mast do exist but they're only metal grills. If you drop something it might fall all the way through the mast until it reaches concrete. This is how they change the light bulbs inside that make it glow - walking on the grill. Are these metal grills floors REAL FLOORS? If the answer is yes, then it is right to say that the ESB has 102 floors and that the 1 World Trade Center tower has 104 floors etc....I think that it is an important question.


----------



## lawdefender

As the most famous Chinese skyscraper website - gaoloumi had been closed down by the authority for unknown reasons, many latest photos and information of the supertall developments in China can not be found.


----------



## Modestas Gailius

ZZ-II said:


> To me it looks that Shenzhen will win that battle in the foreseeable future.


Dont know if i am missing something here but doesn't New York have 12 Supertalls ? You have listed 11 for NY .

1. One World Trade Center (541)
2. 432 Park Avenue (426)
3. 30 Hudson Yards (387)
4. Empire State Building (381)
5. Bank of America Tower (366)
6. 3 World Trade Center (329)
7. Tower Verre (320)
8. Chrysler Building (319)
9. The New York Times Building (319)
10. 35 Hudson Yards (308)
11. One57 (306)
12. 1 Manhattan West Tower (303)


----------



## Wayden21

Don't you see that this page isn't updated since half a year? You need glasses? :nuts:


----------



## ReginaMills

Bahria Town Icon, Karachi (300 m) 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760274


----------



## ZZ-II

Modestas Gailius said:


> Dont know if i am missing something here but doesn't New York have 12 Supertalls ? You have listed 11 for NY .
> 
> 1. One World Trade Center (541)
> 2. 432 Park Avenue (426)
> 3. 30 Hudson Yards (387)
> 4. Empire State Building (381)
> 5. Bank of America Tower (366)
> 6. 3 World Trade Center (329)
> 7. Tower Verre (320)
> 8. Chrysler Building (319)
> 9. The New York Times Building (319)
> 10. 35 Hudson Yards (308)
> 11. One57 (306)
> 12. 1 Manhattan West Tower (303)





Wayden21 said:


> Don't you see that this page isn't updated since half a year? You need glasses? :nuts:


Updated kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

ReginaMills said:


> Bahria Town Icon, Karachi (300 m)
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760274


seems topped out, i'll add it . Latest news seem to state a height of 320m, i hope it's right.


----------



## ReginaMills

ZZ-II said:


> seems topped out, i'll add it . Latest news seem to state a height of 320m, i hope it's right.


Yes it's 320 m tall

https://www.researchsnipers.com/bahria-icon-tower-pictures-of-pakistans-tallest-building-in-karachi/


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx!


Added several more missing towers to the list . 181 Supertalls in total right now!


----------



## Wayden21

Oh, that's great, thanks, I thought you just had not time anymore for that (which is understandable, my point was just that it was obvious the list wasn't updated lol).

Though you forgot one for New York, Modestas Gailius's list is accurate I think.


----------



## Modestas Gailius

Wayden21 said:


> Oh, that's great, thanks, I thought you just had not time anymore for that (which is understandable, my point was just that it was obvious the list wasn't updated lol).
> 
> Though you forgot one for New York, Modestas Gailius's list is accurate I think.


He had all of the 12 NY towers in check its just that he didn't update The Supertall City Ranking.:cheers1:


----------



## ZZ-II

Wayden21 said:


> Oh, that's great, thanks, I thought you just had not time anymore for that (which is understandable, my point was just that it was obvious the list wasn't updated lol).
> 
> Though you forgot one for New York, Modestas Gailius's list is accurate I think.


The list on my computer was pretty up to date but i totally forgot to update it in the first post :lol:


----------



## Mark Dirksen

Hi 

I just miss the Vincom Landmark in Ho Chi Minh 461m, that should be topped out too.

Just an ordinary question : all the new buildings which were added today have the contruction year 2019; shouldn't that be 2018 then ?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## ZZ-II

Mark Dirksen said:


> Hi
> 
> I just miss the Vincom Landmark in Ho Chi Minh 461m, that should be topped out too.
> 
> Just an ordinary question : all the new buildings which were added today have the contruction year 2019; shouldn't that be 2018 then ?
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


Indeed, the tower is missing....wonder why. Thought i added it already.

I marked them as 2019 because they topped out 2018 but they‘ll fully finish in 2019.


----------



## ZZ-II

Vincom Landmark Tower added as well as Spring City 66 in Kunming. The list should be completely up to date now :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Furthermore i now combined the Top300 and City Ranking list in one PDF document for download . Is anyone even downloading the PDFs?

A Top 300 History list for January 2018 also added.


----------



## Mark Dirksen

ZZ-II said:


> Vincom Landmark Tower added as well as Spring City 66 in Kunming. The list should be completely up to date now :cheers:


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## williamhou2005

ZZ-II said:


> Furthermore i now combined the Top300 and City Ranking list in one PDF document for download . Is anyone even downloading the PDFs?
> 
> A Top 300 History list for January 2018 also added.



Can't find it where is the PDF?


----------



## ZZ-II

In the first post there is a big black text "Download Combined Supertall and City Ranking list as PDF:"

Just below that you can open and download the PDF. Just click on the underlined blue text.

same goes for the History lists one line below.


----------



## lawdefender

Supertall City Ranking:

18	Tianjin:	3
19	Kuwait:	3
20	Tianjin:	3
=======================

Tianjin counted twice, should be rectified.


----------



## ZZ-II

Thanks for the hint, fixed it


----------



## ZZ-II

That‘s great to hear


----------



## Wayden21

You forgot International Commerce Financial Centre for Chongqing, and I think the second raffle city tower is topped out as well, it was already almost topped out in december.


----------



## ZZ-II

Raffles City Tower 2 is already added in my offline list, just need to upload it. 

I‘ll check the other tower the next days.


----------



## kanye

LANZHOU | Honglou Times Square | 313m | 1027ft | 56 fl | Com
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/honglou-times-square/15638


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx!


----------



## ZZ-II

List updated


----------



## ledmonkey96

The Map of all Supertalls has 225 W57th street in New York marked as a supertall instead of 35 Hudson Yards.


----------



## ZZ-II

The map isn‘t updated by mattthetubaguy anymore it seems


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Hi, sorry for the lack of updates.
I will get round to updating the map eventually, but I have been busy with other stuff lately.
Remove the links until I do update if you want to.


----------



## ZZ-II

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> Hi, sorry for the lack of updates.
> I will get round to updating the map eventually, but I have been busy with other stuff lately.


No problem . I‘m also pretty busy most of the time.


----------



## lawdefender

The full list of 200m + building in Great China Area(including Taiwan , Hong Kong and Macau) 

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3177728&extra=page=1

Data updated: 2019-03-03

Including ranking, name of the building, height, location. Total : 1025 (completed building & core structure completed building)

600-699m : 1 (Mainland China : 1 )

500-599m : 6 (Mainland China : 5 )

400-499m : 13 (Mainland China : 11 )

300-399m : 95 (Mainland China : 89 )

200-299m ：910 (Mainland China : 822 )
-------------------------------------------------
Total = 1025 (Mainland China : 928 )


----------



## Wayden21

I think this tower in Chongqing still hasn't been added in the list. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565527&page=7


----------



## KillerZavatar

You wrote the City Lanzhou as Langzhou


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for that, i‘ll correct that


----------



## ZZ-II

Big Update, 9 new Supertalls added!

Now 211 in total


----------



## KillerZavatar

We get more and more supertalls, so that the list gets more crowded, from 300m to 350m, there is now only 4 times when the height difference of two buildings in the ranking is 2m instead of 1m or less.


----------



## Gabriel900

Another one tops out in Dubai 









DUBAI | AMA Tower | 333m | 1093ft | 65 fl | Com


Contractor is awarded .. construction is starting .. piling was completed last month. https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lawdefender

实时统计中国200+数量;1344栋 2022年（元旦版） - 天际线国内版 - 高楼迷摩天族


实时统计中国200+数量;1344栋 2022年（元旦版） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





*Area: China (excluding Taiwan， including Hong Kong & Macao )

Data updated: 2020-9-10*

(Including completed building & core structure completed building)

600-699 m : 1 (Mainland China : 1 )------------------ USA: 0

500-599 m : 5 (Mainland China : 5 )-------------------USA: 1

400-499 m : 16 (Mainland China : 14 )----------------USA: 6

300-399 m : 103 (Mainland China : 98 )--------------USA: 22

200-299 m ：1041 (Mainland China : 947 )
-------------------------------------------------
*(200-699 m buildings) Total = 1166 (Mainland China : 1065 ) *


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
not only this, imagine you counting all residential buildings in china with 20, 30 or 40 floors, these buildings are a huge army of buildings


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> Another one tops out in Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI | AMA Tower | 333m | 1093ft | 65 fl | Com
> 
> 
> Contractor is awarded .. construction is starting .. piling was completed last month. https://www.protenders.com/projects/a-tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


i‘ll update the list soon


----------



## rivla

Evolution of Tallest Building




evolution


----------



## lawdefender

实时统计中国200+数量;1344栋 2022年（元旦版） - 天际线国内版 - 高楼迷摩天族


实时统计中国200+数量;1344栋 2022年（元旦版） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





*Buildings (200 - 699 m ) quantity in Chinese Cities

Data updated: 2020-9-10*

(Including completed building & core structure completed building)


---------------- Shenzhen ---Hong Kong ---- Shanghai ------ Guangzhou ------- Chongqing ----- Wuhan ------Changsha -------Shenyang ------ Tianjin --------Nanning ----


600-699 m : ---- 0 -------------- 0 ---------------- 1 ----------------- 0 ------------------ 0 --------------- 0 -------------- 0 -------------- 0 -------------- 0 --------------- 0 -------

500-599 m : ---- 1 -------------- 0 ---------------- 0 ----------------- 1 ------------------ 0 --------------- 0 -------------- 0 -------------- 0 --------------- 2 --------------- 0 -------

400-499 m :---- 1 --------------- 2 ---------------- 2 ----------------- 1 ------------------ 0 --------------- 3 -------------- 1 -------------- 0 --------------- 0 --------------- 1 -------

300-399 m : ----15 -------------- 5 ---------------- 2 ---------------- 8 ------------------ 5 --------------- 4 -------------- 4 -------------- 6 --------------- 4 --------------- 5 --------

200-299 m : ----118 ------------- 94 --------------- 63 -------------- 47 ---------------- 63 ------------- 40 ------------- 38 -------------37 --------------- 32 -------------- 32 -------

==================================================================================================================

200-699 m : --- 135 ------------ 101 ------------- 68 ----------------- 57 ----------------- 58 ------------- 47 ------------- 43 ------------- 43 ------------- 38 -------------- 38 --------


----------



## Newboy17

k25150 said:


> Actually, it's not booming. It's declining.


The Global population is rising indeed, but its pace is slowing down, eventually reaching a plateau around mid century according to the newest estimations... Mostly its increasing in developing nations, on the other hand people are moving to the cities from countryside. If its not complicated enough there is a new trend of people moving out of major cities, because of coronavirus set them to be able to work from home and thus doesnt have to live in the Core of the cities where the living costs are too expensive.... So ... We will see...


----------



## Willis798

Diwang International Fortune Center - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com









Metropol Tower Istanbul - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Willis798 said:


> Metropol Tower Istanbul - The Skyscraper Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercenter.com


Metropol Tower is 280 meters tall, so not a supertall.


----------



## oscillation

Metropol is a mad tower. Should be both antennas gives it a supertall status. Gate of the orient in Suzhou is a good example.










^^^^^^
*source*


----------



## Mark Dirksen

Will the supertall list be updated soon ?
There are numurous new buildings topped off in the meantime.

It's very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes, i'm planning to update it soon....i'm just pretty busy right now


----------



## ZZ-II

List updated!

New Towers:

AMA Tower in Dubai

Diwang fortune Center in Lizhou

Greenland Tower in Wuhan

Yangzhou International Manison in Yangzhou

Varso Tower in Warsaw

Greendland Group Suzhou Center in Suzhou

Guangxi Financial Investement Center in Nanning

Abu Dhabi Plaza in Nur-Sultan

Yangtze River Shipping Center in Wuhan

Now 220 Supertalls in Total


----------



## Mark Dirksen

ZZ-II said:


> List updated!
> 
> New Towers:
> 
> AMA Tower in Dubai
> 
> Diwang fortune Center in Lizhou
> 
> Greenland Tower in Wuhan
> 
> Yangzhou International Manison in Yangzhou
> 
> Varso Tower in Warsaw
> 
> Greendland Group Suzhou Center in Suzhou
> 
> Guangxi Financial Investement Center in Nanning
> 
> Abu Dhabi Plaza in Nur-Sultan
> 
> Yangtze River Shipping Center in Wuhan
> 
> Now 220 Supertalls in Total


----------



## Mark Dirksen

Vielen Dank ! 

There is even a new one I never heard or read of before ' Diwang International fortune center 303m '
Excellent.

Thanks again for the update


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mark Dirksen said:


> Vielen Dank !
> 
> There is even a new one I never heard or read of before ' Diwang International fortune center 303m '
> Excellent.
> 
> Thanks again for the update


That was completed in 2015, so I'm not sure why it was just added.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it should not say 2020 certainly.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> it should not say 2020 certainly.


yeh, just realized. Will fix it later 😀


----------



## ZZ-II

A Chicagoan said:


> That was completed in 2015, so I'm not sure why it was just added.


Seems i just overlooked it in the past 😄. 

Another possibility is that the height has changed afterwards, that happens sometimes.


----------



## Gabriel900

Another one tops out in Dubai 









DUBAI | One Za’abeel | 330m | 1083ft | 67 fl | 235m |...


Yesterday by me




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Oatmeal

I checked over the list and these ones are missing:

50 Hudson Yards NYC 308 meters
NEW YORK | 50 Hudson Yards | 308m | 1011ft | 58 fl | T/O

The Spiral NYC 317 meters
NEW YORK | The Spiral | 317m | 1041ft | 66 fl | T/O

One Za'abeel Dubai 330 meters
DUBAI | One Za’abeel | 330m | 1083ft | 67 fl | 235m |...

Hope all is well  thanks for the awesome list man!


----------



## ZZ-II

Oatmeal said:


> I checked over the list and these ones are missing:
> 
> 50 Hudson Yards NYC 308 meters
> NEW YORK | 50 Hudson Yards | 308m | 1011ft | 58 fl | T/O
> 
> The Spiral NYC 317 meters
> NEW YORK | The Spiral | 317m | 1041ft | 66 fl | T/O
> 
> One Za'abeel Dubai 330 meters
> DUBAI | One Za’abeel | 330m | 1083ft | 67 fl | 235m |...
> 
> Hope all is well  thanks for the awesome list man!


i‘m waiting for the KL Megatall to top out before i update the list again.
Towers will be added then!


----------



## Oatmeal

Sounds great! Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## Gabriel900

So now 2 to be added for Dubai  
this one from before









DUBAI | One Za’abeel | 330m | 1083ft | 67 fl | 235m |...


Yesterday by me




www.skyscrapercity.com





and a new tower tops out.








DUBAI | Il Primo | 356m | 1168ft | 79 fl | T/O


2021-05-14 by Jakob




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kunming tiger

With the inclusion of these two buildings the total number of supertalls in Dubai sould be thirty?


----------



## Gabriel900

I believe so


----------



## ZZ-II

30 Supertalls in one city is impressive


----------



## kunming tiger

THE same number as NYC and SZ combined., impressive is somewhat of an understatement.


----------



## Mark Dirksen

Are there any updates this year somewhere ?

Cheers, Mark


----------



## kunming tiger

He might be waiting until the end of the year.


----------



## WiseSupernova

How many supertalls Shenzhen will have by 2025?


----------



## A Chicagoan

WiseSupernova said:


> How many supertalls Shenzhen will have by 2025?


25 according to the CTBUH, but Evergrande Center is in a precarious position and China Resources Land Headquarters has been cut to 288 meters. So I guess 23 will likely be the true number.

Also happy 1 year SSC anniversary in 7 minutes!


----------



## ZZ-II

kunming tiger said:


> He might be waiting until the end of the year.


Update is coming today. I was just pretty busy this year


----------



## ZZ-II

A pity that i had to delete 50 Hudson Yards


----------



## kunming tiger

We will survive


----------



## KillerZavatar

Shengjing FC shouldn't say 2018 in your list. It's topped out but still unfinished.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Grand Hyatt in Metro Manila is not supertall: Grand Hyatt Metrocenter - The Skyscraper Center

Bahria Town ICON is not supertall: Bahria Town ICON - The Skyscraper Center


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for the info


----------



## NanoRay

I doubt that Central Park Tower in New York will complete at the end of this year since it only had a little left to finish. Look closely at the tour offered by the Field Condition: Tour: Central Park Tower — FIELD CONDITION


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Shengjing FC shouldn't say 2018 in your list. It's topped out but still unfinished.


As long it is topped out i‘ll add towers to my list. Doesn‘t matter if finished or not.

The Ryugyŏng-Hotel was also listed in every Skyscraper-List years before the facade was installed. It‘s still not finished, at least inside.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Grand Hyatt in Metro Manila is not supertall: Grand Hyatt Metrocenter - The Skyscraper Center
> 
> Bahria Town ICON is not supertall: Bahria Town ICON - The Skyscraper Center


Yup, i‘ll delete them.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> As long it is topped out i‘ll add towers to my list. Doesn‘t matter if finished or not.
> 
> The Ryugyŏng-Hotel was also listed in every Skyscraper-List years before the facade was installed. It‘s still not finished, at least inside.


pretty sure you misunderstood what i meant, i meant it should stay in the list, but the completition date should be 2022 or similar.


----------



## ZZ-II

You‘re right 😅. I‘ll change the date 👍


----------



## Gabriel900

Another one is topped out in Dubai  .. making the total 31 I think .. unless I am missing something









DUBAI | Uptown Tower | 340m | 1115ft | 78 fl | T/O


Cherry pickers used on the crown, sooner them than me.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ZZ-II

I‘ll make an update the next days. I know i‘m a bit late but i was pretty busy since january with learning for an important test 🙂


----------



## ZZ-II

Update done, added arround 10 new towers


----------



## kenamour

Can anyone take a screen shot for the uc and prep list，I can’t use google map


----------



## KillerZavatar

there is too much data for a screenshot. You really should get a VPN  I don't know how you navigate the internet without it to begin with.


----------



## kenamour

KillerZavatar said:


> there is too much data for a screenshot. You really should get a VPN  I don't know how you navigate the internet without it to begin with.


这也是为什么我要用skyscraper city 呀，我作为一名中国公民，我觉得我有义务遵守法律行（开VPN其实是犯法的）


----------



## NanoRay

ZZ-II, Central Park Tower was actually completed in 2021, since a year before that had an elevator covering the entire back side of the building. Just for the fix.


----------



## Cadaeib

First of all thank you ZZ-II for creating and updating this thread. 
That would be cool to make a list for UC uspertalls also, now that CTBUH has made impossible the access to his data for free. I think it's missed and it would'nt be so hard to keep up to date. Maybe it's already existing somewhere else ? 
What about creating an other thread which would list all currently known UC supertalls ?


----------



## Twopsy

Cadaeib said:


> That would be cool to make a list for UC uspertalls also, now that CTBUH has made impossible the access to his data for free. I think it's missed and it would'nt be so hard to keep up to date. Maybe it's already existing somewhere else ?


Actually the raw data of the CTBUH is hidden in the source code of the country maps at Skyscrapercenter. Unfortunately there is not a working world map on that site, so you have to do it for each country separately.


----------



## ZZ-II

NanoRay said:


> ZZ-II, Central Park Tower was actually completed in 2021, since a year before that had an elevator covering the entire back side of the building. Just for the fix.


I will fix it 🙂


----------



## ZZ-II

Cadaeib said:


> First of all thank you ZZ-II for creating and updating this thread.
> That would be cool to make a list for UC uspertalls also, now that CTBUH has made impossible the access to his data for free. I think it's missed and it would'nt be so hard to keep up to date. Maybe it's already existing somewhere else ?
> What about creating an other thread which would list all currently known UC supertalls ?


Good idea, for me the problem is that i‘m pretty busy all the time 😅


----------



## Cadaeib

*Supertalls currently U/C or T/O*

Data from Skyscrapercity​_Current number of supertalls UC : 116_

RankNameCityHeight1Merdeka 118Kuala Lumpur679 m2Greenland Jinmao IFCNanjing500 m3HeXi Yuzui Financial District 1Nanjing499 m4China International Silk Road CenterXi'an498 m5Panda Tower - Tianfu CenterChengdu489 m6Wuhan Greenland CenterWuhan476 m7Wuhan CTF Finance CenterWuhan475 m8SUNAC A-ONE 1Chongqing470 m9Greenland TowerChengdu468 m10International Land-Sea CenterChongqing458 m11One Bangkok O4H4Bangkok436 m12Shandong IFCJinan428 m13Nanjing Financial City Phase IINanjing426 m14JP Morgan Chase World HeadquartersNew York423 m15Guiyang Financial CenterGuiyang412 m16Ningbo Central PlazaNingbo409 m17Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub 1Hangzhou400 m18Wuhan Yangtze River CenterWuhan400 m19Iconic TowerNew Cairo394 m20Shenzen Bay Super HQ Base Tower C 1Shenzhen394 m21Haiyun PlazaRizhao390 m22Citymark Center ShenzhenShenzhen388 m23China Merchants Bank Global HQShenzhen387 m24Tour FAbidjan386 m25Autograph TowerJakarta383 m26Greenland Star City Light TowerChangsha380 m27Hengfeng Guiyang CenterGuiyang380 m28Luohu Friendship Trading CentreShenzhen380 m29Shekou Prince Bay TowerShenzhen380 m30Guangdong Business CenterGuangzhou376 m31Nanchang Ping An Financial CenterNanchang373 m32Xujiahui CenterShanghai370 m33Lucheng SquareWenzhou369 m34Ciel TowerDubaï366 m35Ping An Finance CenterJinan360 m36Huiyun CenterShenzhen359 m37China Resources Huafu TowerShenzhen358 m38Suzhou Greenland CenterSuzhou358 m39Galaxy World Tower 1Shenzhen356 m40Galaxy World Tower 2Shenzhen356 m41Guohong CenterWenzhou356 m42Il PrimoDubaï356 m43Shenzen Bay Super HQ Base Tower C 2Shenzhen356 m44Central Bank of the Republic of TurkeyIstanbul352 m45HeXI Yuzui Financial District 2Nanjing350 m46Global Port Tower 1Lanzhou350 m47Global Port Tower 2Lanzhou350 m48Xi'an IFCXi'an350 m49SUNAC A-ONE 2Chongqing349 m50Xinchu Xingtian PlazaChangsha348 m51IBN Bukit BintangKuala Lumpur345 m52Lotte Town TowerBusan340 m53Uptown TowerDubaï340 m54Zhonghai City PlazaTianjin340 m55Junkang CenterWenzhou339 m56Oxley Tower 1Kuala Lumpur339 m57The OneToronto338 m58Azrieli Spiral TowerTel-Aviv336 m59Yuetai Zhuxi Financial CenterJiangmen336 m60Shenzhen Urban Construction & TowerShenzhen333 m61RegaliaDubaï331 m62Jiulong Lake Knowledge TowerGuangzhou330 m63One Za'abeelDubaï330 m64Meixi Lake Changsha Jinmao BuildingChangsha330 m65Wuhan Yangtze River Shipping CentreWuhan330 m66Yuexiu Fortune CenterWuhan330 m67Deji World Trade CenterNanjing327 m68Huagiang Golden Corridor City PlazaShenyang327 m69Qingdao Landmark CenterQingdao327 m70CITIC Pacific PlazaJinan326 m71Brooklyn TowerNew York325 m72Toranomon-Azabudai DistrictTokyo325 m73Guangzhou International Cultural CenterGuangzhou320 m74Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub 2Hangzhou320 m75Hujin CenterGuangzhou320 m76Jiangbei New Financial Center PhaseNanjing320 m77Junchao PlazaGuangzhou320 m78Zhangjiang Science Gate 1Shanghai320 m79Zhangjiang Science Gate 2Shanghai320 m80Jiuzhou Bay TowerZhuhai319 m81China Resources Metropolitan City CenterWenzhou318 m82Shuntie Holdings TowerFoshan318 m83South Taihu CBD TowerHuzhou318 m84Yangzhou International MansionYangzhou318 m85Hong PlazaJinan317 m86The SpiralNew York317 m87SkyTowerToronto313 m88TEDA IFCTianjin313 m89CITIC Financial CenterShenzhen312 m90Abu Dhabi PlazaNur-Sultan311 m91Austin 98 Red RiverAustin311 m92Hangzhou Greenland Center 1Hangzhou310 m93Hangzhou Greenland Center 2Hangzhou310 m94Hengyu Jinrong CenterShenzhen310 m958 Conlay Kempinski Hotel & ResidencesKuala Lumpur308 m96BeyondGiv'atayim308 m97Nanshan Science and Technology Union BuildingNanjing307 m98Nanjing International Center 3Nanjing306 m99262 Fifth AvenueNew York305 m100Tuwaiq TowerRiyadh305 m101Luminary TowerJakarta304 m102Guangdong Landmark BuildingShenzhen303 m103Suzhou ICCSuzhou303 m104The Assima TowerKoweït City302 m105Al Wasl TowerDubaï301 m106Greenland Center 1Yinchuan301 m107Greenland Center 2Yinchuan301 m108Cavalli TowerDubaï300 m109Greenland Bund CentreShanghai300 m110Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub 3Hangzhou300 m111Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub 4Hangzhou300 m112Jiefangbei Book CityChongqing300 m113Shimao Riverside Block D2bWuhan300 m114SUNAC A-ONE 3Chongqing300 m115TNB Tower Kuala LumpurKuala Lumpur300 m116Wanling Global CenterZhuhai​300 m


----------



## Cadaeib

*U/C and T/O Supertalls per country*
China : 84
United Arab Emirates : 7
Malaysia : 5
United States of America: 5
Canada : 2
Indonesia : 2
Israël : 2
Egypt : 1
Ivory Coast : 1
Japan : 1
Kazakhstan : 1
Koweït : 1
Saudi Arabia : 1
South Korea : 1
Thailand : 1
Turkey : 1

*U/C and T/O Supertalls per agglomeration**
-(Pearl River Delta : 22)
-Shenzhen : 14
-Nanjing : 8
-Dubaï : 7
-Hangzhou : 6
-Wuhan : 6
-Chongqing : 5
-Guangzhou : 5
-Kuala Lumpur : 5
-Jinan : 4
-New York : 4
-Shanghai : 4
-Wenzhou : 4
-Changsha : 3
-Chengdu : 2
-Guiyang : 2
-Jakarta : 2
-Lanzhou : 2
-Suzhou : 2
-Tel-Aviv : 2
-Tianjin : 2
-Toronto : 2
-Xi'an : 2
-Yinchuan : 2
-Zhuhai : 2
-Abidjan : 1
-Austin : 1
-Bangkok : 1
-Busan : 1
-Foshan : 1
-Huzhou : 1
- Istanbul : 1
-Jiangmen : 1
-Koweït City : 1
-Nanchang : 1
-New Cairo : 1
-Ningbo : 1
-Nur-Sultan : 1
-Qingdao : 1
-Riyadh : 1
-Rizhao : 1
-Shenyang : 1
-Tokyo : 1
-Yangzhou : 1

*Tel-Aviv includes Giv'atayim


----------

